# Spis ludności foralnej (tutaj można się przywitać i przedstawić)



## Marcin

Wiec ja zaczynam : 

Marcin - Okreg Rensko-Menski (Rhein-Main)/Niemcy


----------



## Rafis

--Rafis --*WROC£AW*----*DOLNY SL¥SK*--- *POLSKA*


----------



## behemot

behemot -Krakow (przynajmniej jeszcze przez 2 tygodnie)


----------



## lukay

Luke84 - Chicago - Illinois - USA


----------



## Guest

adelmus - Szczecin - Pomorze Zachodnie - Polska


----------



## discoWAW

discowaw - Warszawa - Œródmieœcie Po³udniowe


----------



## stefansk

stefansk (aka Radek) ... Richmond, USA; Warsawa; Durban, RPA (duzo podrozuje )


----------



## kuba

Kuba -- Kraków


----------



## YaroS

YaroS - Warszawa - Praga (dzielnica)  
PZDR


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] przez 2-3 miesiace


----------



## markiok

MARKIOK---------MARKI-----------POLSKA


----------



## PB

Wielkopolska - Powiat Poznański - Czerwonak - os. Zdroje










kwadracik = miejsce zamieszkania

P.S
ten duży obszar to Poznań


----------



## martin

martin - aglomeracja Warszawy - Polska - Europa - Ziemia - Droga Mleczna - ???


----------



## Guest

Chris z Krakowa do konca lipca


----------



## Norbb

Norbb - Wieden - Austria


----------



## obserwator

obserwator (Micha³) - Warszawa - (Dolny) Mokotów


----------



## ryjek

ryjek - Warszawa-Wola/Srodmiescie


----------



## hermit

hermit: z urodzenia i sentymentu - Katowice, z zamieszkania i sentymentu innego rodzaju - Sosnowiec. Z poczucia przynale¿noœci - cz³owiek z gór.


----------



## cudak

Witam , pochodzê z pod Gdañska ( ¯ukowo ) od 6 lat w Wa-wie - dok³adnie mieszkam w Piasecznie 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Metal

Metal - Collecchio - Provincia di Parma - ITALY

PS A propo, Marcin ty napisales 2 posty, czyli trzeba liczyc ilosc postow -1 i bedzie wiadomo ile jest Polakow na forum.


----------



## Ursyn

Ursyn - Warszawa - Ursynów Centrum - Imielin


----------



## OlekD

Aleksander D. (OlekD) - Warszawa


----------



## barnim

barnim - Szczecin - jeden z wielu tysiêcy Polaków na zachód od Odry


----------



## Fallout

Look-Warszwa-Praga P³d.


----------



## AGC

AGC - Warszawa Bielany, Marymont Dolny - Ruda


----------



## Adiks

Adiks- Gdzies w poludniowo-wschodnich krancach Górnej Silesi


----------



## Guest

Tom1968
Miejsce urodzenia: Gdansk/Polska
Miejsce gdzie sie wychowalem: Berlin/Deutschland
Miejsce zamieszkania: Asuncion/Paraguay


----------



## BMXican

bmxican - frankfurt/londyn (pochodze z bydgoszczy)


----------



## grzesiekko

grzesiekko - Wroc³aw & Krotoszyn


----------



## Guest

Bia³ostoczanin - os.Piasta - Bia³ystok - pó³nocno-wschodnia Polska - Europa œrodkowa - Ziemia - Wszechœwiat (dalej chyba nic nie ma)

:guns1:


----------



## Janusz

Janusz : Zielone Wzgorza --> Bialystok --> Podlasie --> Polska 
( i starczy  )


----------



## munky

munky - Poznañ


----------



## gzak

Gzak... Sandomierz / Kraków / Warszawa...


----------



## Viechoo

Viechoo, Londyn (SE konkretnie), Wlk Brytfannia.


----------



## Guest

wojto - Os. £ukasiñskiego - Zamo¶æ - Polska


----------



## J_J

jay_jay - Bialystok


----------



## SoboleuS

SoboleuS - jestem gdzieś pośrodku tego zdjęcia  









A tak na serio: Os. Wilga - Gocław - Praga Południe - Warszawa - itd....


----------



## ANTARES

Antares: Stuttgart- Krakow-Tarnow


----------



## Arek

Arek-do lipca W-WA Œródmieœcie Po³udniowe, dziœ P³oñsk(ur.) od wrzeœnia Bemowo (Górce)


----------



## Piotr

Piotr, 

Kolo - Wola - Warszawa

Ale teraz mieszkam w Toronto.


----------



## kamil

Witam wszystkich,
nazywam siê kamil jestem z Warszawki - osidle Goc³aw


----------



## oralB

Wielka piona ze Stalowej Woli .


----------



## WanKenobi

*witam*

pozdrawiam wszystkich szczegolnie tych z Wroc³awia - gdzie mieszkam i Krakowa - gdzie bywam


----------



## Curz

No to ja tez sie wpisze 

Stare Miasto - Wroclaw - Dolny Slask - Polska - Europa


----------



## Koniaczeq

Koniaczeq - Damian , piêkny Górny Œl¹sk - cudowne Katowice


----------



## F i l o

Filip,Lodz-Piotrkowska


----------



## JPS

Witam i siê dopisujê - JPS - Warszawa


----------



## Yeapcoque

To i ja siê wpiszê 
Modlin Twierdza okolo 35 kilometrów na pólnoc od Warszawy


----------



## AMS guy

*AMS guy*


----------



## koza

*Fresh*

Witam!
Zmieszkuje Kozieg³owy ko³o Poznania. To blisko ciebie PB  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich :wave: Jeszcze o mnie us³yszycie


----------



## miglanc

Witam, zamieszkujê ¶liczne Orzesze na Górnym ¦l±sku.


----------



## Guest

Witam , £om¿a (by³e województwo ) 150 km od Warszawy ,Polska


----------



## Pawp

Witam - Warszawa centrum Woli


----------



## Misiek

Zapomnia³em siê wpisaæ 

Micha³ (Misiek) - Œl¹sk - Gliwice


----------



## Arttera

Urodzony Warszawiak mieszkam w Hamtramck (Detroit) MI.


----------



## Paskuda

Hop siup, tu i tam


----------



## fgdf

melduje siê..


----------



## TommyTOM2

Slupsk/Warszawa,melduje sie


----------



## Trolley

*===Trolley===*


----------



## Roman_Bratny

witam

£ódŸ, Widzew-wschód


----------



## japan

Gdañsk (Oliwa):cheers:


----------



## downhiller

Witam. Ja jestem z Krakowa - Pr¹dnik Czerwony


----------



## yacko

*Wroc³aw*

Wroc³aw Dolny Slask Polska Europa Swiat


----------



## embercadero

Najwy¿sza pora bym i ja sie tu wpisa³ - nie wiem w sumie czemu tego nie zrobilem do tej pory:

Masstah (w sumie Pawel): Warszawa - Praga Po³udnie - Grochów


----------



## brzoza

od 3 lat Poznan - Grunwald, dawniej Gliwice


----------



## kuzmiak

gdañsk - ¿abianka, a z okna na wprost to ju¿ tylko sopot.


----------



## Nikodem

Warszawa - Ursynów. Ca³e ¿ycie. 20 lat.

pzdr
*JKL*


----------



## Guest

Nel --> Trójmiasto --> Gdañsk --> Przymorze

... po pó³ roku zmobilizowana, ¿eby nie tylko czytaæ, ale i czasem coœ wystukaæ.... :bash:


----------



## paku

paku ---> Helsinki :cheers1: Wroclaw
pozdroofka z mroznych Helsinek!


----------



## adamus

Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów. Mieszkam w Siedlcach, ale jestem Warszawiakiem z urodzenia. Siedlce le¿a jaki¹œ godzine drogi od Warszawy.


----------



## Elbaton

Troszke spóŸniony ale zawsze w spisie  Pawe³ (Elbaton) - Aleksandrów £ódzki

Pozdr.


----------



## chaladia

*Meldujê siê pos³usznie...*

Chaladia Bolandi

Przez 40 lat mieszkaniec warszawskich Szmulek, ale od 7 lat administracyjnie ju¿ nie Warszawiak, ale wsioch ma³orolny (0,1 ha) z podwarszawskiej Grabiny (wieœ so³ecka w gminie Nieprêt, powiat Legionowski).


----------



## wpszemek

Dotar³o do mnie, ¿e jeszcze siê nie wpisa³em.
Przemek, Polak rasy wielkopolskiej, zamieszka³y Poznañ - Wilda.


----------



## heysel

heysel - zawsze Kielce...:guns1:


----------



## Raine

szczecin prawobrze¿e


----------



## Pulse

Wpis tutaj zostawi³em sobie na specjaln¹ okazjê, a ¿e to mój 100 post to okazja spe³nia chyba warunki okazji  
Zawita³em tutaj jakieœ dwa lata temu emigruj¹c z kilkma osobami z forum GW, gdzie poziom chamstwa sta³ siê dla mnie nie do zniesienia. Rzadko mia³em czas ¿eby œledziæ to co siê tu dzia³o regularnie (powiêkszy³a siê rodzinka  ). Dopiero ostatno siê to zmienia. Pozdrawiam moich internetowych znajomych - PB, bladyrunnera i Rafisa z wroc³awskiego forum GW (szkoda ¿e nie ma tu Pafika)  . Z Warszawy poznajê tylko Chaladiê ...

A z formalnoœci wpiszê: Poznañ, Rataje (ale nied³ugo zmieniam), dzieciñstwo spêdzone na Armii Czerwonej/Œw Marcin 73 (ta potê¿na kamienica z wie¿yczk¹) i 27 (naprzeciwko Kociaka)


lol


----------



## helfsztog

helfsztog - Genewa - Warszawa (Natolin)


----------



## WroFanatyk

Marcinie z Wiesbaden prosze mnie dopisac: WroFanatyk - WROCLAW - stolica czterech narodow.

W Wiesbaden jezdza fajne samochody - macie chyba wiecej porsche i jaguarow od vw i ten napoj szmpanopodobny - wyborny. Bardzo mi sie tam podobalo, oprocz dzielnicy kebabow oczywiscie... 
...a ta katedra w Mains to w ogole - pierwsza klasa.

Zwroc uwage, ze na tablicy ze strzalkami do waznych stolic i miast swiata przy Haupt Bahnhof jest BRESLAU!!!

Viva la BRESLAU


----------



## dziembowsky

Witam!

Wojtek, Seul - Korea poludniowa:nuts:


----------



## mat

Kraków - Ma³opolska - Polska


----------



## Adolf Warski

Adolf Warski, Przedmieście Oławskie (Ohlauer Vorstadt), Wrocław(Breslau, Vratislav, Wratislavia, Breslavia)


----------



## Guest

I ja od dzis ...........  JARECKI - WARSZAWA - SżC


----------



## MIKI

*MIKI* - *Łódź* (english-Lodz/deutsch-Lodz) - *Polska* (english-Poland/deutsch-Polen)-*Europa*









Fotka z Urzędu Miasta Łodzi


----------



## Cytryna

Cytryna-Bartas-Poznań-Rataje-Chartowo-Os.Czecha


----------



## BinioII

Przyznam się, że jestem 
Binio II zamieszkały w Poznaiu w tych rejonach
http://mapapoznania.wlkp.com.pl/index.php/war/glo/action/a0304


----------



## Imperial

Imperial-Ochota-Warszawa-Polska-Europa


----------



## jester

Jester- Mielec/Warszawa-Muranów


----------



## Nexus

Nexus (Konrad) -> Polska -> slask -> Jastrzebie Zdroj

aktywny czytacz, bierny pisarz


----------



## KWO

Cześć wszystkim, właśnie się zarejestrowałem na forum. Całkiem fajna stronka. Właściwie to nie mam nic wspólnego z architekturą czy projektowaniem budynków. Mieszkam w Warszawie i po prostu interesują mnie nowe inwestycje. Co mogę jeszcze powiedzieć o sobie? Studiuję Ekonomię i uwielbiam sport, przede wszystkim piłkę nożną.


----------



## Dyvan

[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]  Tak BTW to cze all


----------



## chris9

Gorace pozdrowienia z Mississippi na poludniu Stanow Zjednoczonych zwanego stanem goscinnosci. Urodzony Warszawiak, studiuje obecnie w Starkville, w Mississippi State University jakies 300km na polnoc od zatoki Meksykanskiej, ale czesto kursuje miedzy moim miasteczkiem a Nowym Jorkiem (dzielnica Queens, Astoria). W przyszlosci moze wroce do macierzy. :wave:


----------



## Guest

Solina Bieszczady Polska / Od 1991 Oslo Norwegia


----------



## Jaroslaw

Cieszyn>>Opole>>Wawa>>Chicago>>Azja


----------



## noli

Poznan-Kanada-Korea Pld-Seul-Kangnam-대치동


----------



## anakin

Dawno, dawno temu w odległej galaktyce....

.... Warszawa Praga północ


----------



## JaCeK !

Czuję się Bydgoszczninem bo tu mieszkałem 17 lat. Obecnie Fordon koło Bydgoszczy, najbrzydsze miasto w Polsce, nad Wisłą :bash:


----------



## markus1234

Jestem marek mam prawie 29 lat i mieszkam w niemczech od 20 lat....wiec prosze wybaczyc mi bledy ortograficzne ,bo mam tylko 3 klasy .

...wielkie dzieki cudakowi i ryjkowi ze zostalem odblokowany :cheers:


----------



## Furibundus

Furibundus-pochodzę z Wielkopolski ale kocham Wrocław
Tu studiuję na wydz. Medycyny Weterynaryjnej


----------



## fck

fck @ Siemianowice Śl. - od 1989 Wrocław. Jednakze czuje sie w pełni gorolskim Wrocławiakiem.


----------



## Krzycho

Krzycho Zamosc...Krakow...Amsterdam...Krakow...Daytona Beach Fl...Chicago


----------



## alex_d

::alex_d::warszawa::konstancin::


----------



## Tim999

Tim999 z Krakowa


----------



## Platek

Rolandas Płatkas - wiocha pod Warszawką

pytanko mam - czemu ma słuzyć ten spis?
Bo jakoś mało sensu tu widze...


----------



## Lares

White Zombi - Swarzędz_południe


----------



## yasioo7

Yasioo, krakowski Warszawiak 
- 21.10.1980. - 16.08.1992. - Kraków Piasek, Polska
- 17.08.1992. - 5.03.2004. - Kraków Ruczaj Zaborze, Polska
- 6.03.2004. - 28.02.2005. - Warszawa Ursynów, Polska
- 1.03.2005. - 1.06.2005. - Braga Santa Tecla, Portugalia
- 2.06.2005. - ab.cd.20xy. - Warszawa Ursynow 2, Polska - nowe mieszkanko


----------



## kameleon

witam wszystkich 
kameleon = marcin student politechniki wrocławskiej 4 rok urodzony w bochni (małopolska),szkola srednia krakow,studia wrocław
pozdrawiam wszytskich krakusów i wrocławiakow


----------



## Tomek_No

Tomasz Nowak, thirteen Years Old.
Kamienna Góra


----------



## GeoS

GeoS == Piotrek, Warszawa od zawsze, Polska
Na dzien dzisiejszy mecze sie w murach WATu na Wydziale Cyberny


----------



## khay

Michał, Polska północna.


----------



## kędziorek

pfff wszyscy to i ja  
kędzior- wśród znajomych,naprawde maciek,lublin,jeszcze przynajmniej z 7 lat. potem na 99% wawa :cheers:


----------



## decapitated

Adam, obecnie dusseldorf, ale wczesniej warszawa, a potem znowu wawa


----------



## enjoi

enjoi - Krobia - Wielkopolska - POLSKA


----------



## jacekq

jacekq - jeszcze raz Wrocław


----------



## SIMSI

obecnie warszawista, na zawsze lubelak


----------



## Kaczor

weekendy Warszawa, pozostale dni Ciechanów...


----------



## Smarties

Smarties, Warszawa Wola , czasem Berlin


----------



## zdzihoo

Lodziak rodowity na retkini zamieszkaly... w sumie to moj pierwszy post w zyciu


----------



## Wujek Dobra Rada

Więc:

Jestem sobie Wujek (Ch**ek). Prowadzę też sam sobie wujową stronę o tak zwanym Krakowie.. Jestem bardzo niegrzeczny.


----------



## Tomek_No

Cześć. Jestem Tomek_No. Mam 14 lat. Chodzędo pierwszej klasy gimnazjum. Mieszkam w Kamiennej Górze.


----------



## Karsi

Karol, rodowity Warszawiak z krwi i kości z pokolenia na pokolenie!!!


----------



## xelius_autobahn

Wow!! Tyle czasu jestem na forum i jeszcze sie nie wpisałem. Tak więc: Krzysiek K. ==> Xelius_Autobahn, lada chwila student, Warszawa Ursus & Piastów.


----------



## Admiral Dochodiag

Adam - Gdynia


----------



## Pejol

Patryk-KAlisz


----------



## puzon44

Puzon czterdziesci cztery - Krk


----------



## sonnenkind

* Sonnenkind (Vitek) polska poludniowo - wschodnia - Lublin*​


----------



## pawelcx

pawel obecnie Łódź dawniej Łomża polecam stronke www.maps.google.com fajne zdjecia satelitarne


----------



## hif

hif Poznań-Wilda


----------



## zulon

zulon bytom (NIE JEST TU TAK OKROPNIE)


----------



## mcl

mcl (Marek) - Żuromin->Bydgoszcz->Poznań


----------



## AP

AP- Adam wrocław


----------



## kuzmiak

Panie i Panowie, moze poll w jakich wojewodztwach mieszkamy? Zobaczymy ktore regiony rzadza na forum. Województwa warminsko-mazurskie, opolskie i lubuskie polaczylem w jedno, gdyz z tych wojewodztw jest chyba najmniej forumowiczów. Forumowicze z poza kraju zaznaczają "zagranice".


----------



## MIKI

mg: co za pomysł :bash: :doh: :doh: :weird: :dance2: :fiddle: :jippo: :hammer:. A może niedługo zrobimy poll kto w domu robi siku do nocnika a kto do muszli ??


----------



## Eldorado

ja robie siku przez balkon


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

WLKP


----------



## kotbehemot

ja uwazam, ze to swietny poll! tez mnie to zawsze zastanawialo!


----------



## SoboleuS

I tak wiadomo że Mazowsze wygra


----------



## Petr

^^^^^
Chciałeś chyba powiedzieć Warszawa.


----------



## kotbehemot

ciekaw jestem, jak wiele takie wyniki maja wspolnego ze stopniem rozwiniecia danego regionu? Niby powinny miec- bo przeciez dostep do internetu, cyfrowek, placow budowy itp maja te najbardziej rozwiniete wojewodztwa. Na razie wsyzstko sie zgadza. O 23:15:
1) Warszawa
2) Dolnoslaskie, Wielkopolskie
3) Pomorskie, Slaskie


----------



## Koniaczeq

Oczywiscie Śląskie, poll powinien byc publiczny tak btw


----------



## zonc

nie latwiej podliczyc forumowiczow  Kuj-pom jest jedno... a Jacek? a inny Bydziak... 2 toruniakow.... jeden z wloclawka... to 7 


PS. i ten oszukista co niby z poznania a kolo wylatowa mieszka... ufok jeden


----------



## Euchenia_Langen

O, ale fajny dział 

Mam na imię Monika, wiek mozecie sprawdzić w profilu uzytkownika, obecnie mieszkam we Wrocławiu, gdyż studiuję tam historię na UWr, w tym miescie zakochałam sie od pierwszego wejrzenia  Natomiast pochodzę z Ciechanowa.

Pozdrawiam Was serdecznie


----------



## blue_warsaw

o mnie tu nie ma 
blue_warsaw - Warszawa


----------



## Filo

Filo->Filip from Poznań


----------



## UZI

*Siema*

Siema Wszystkim 

No więc nazywam sie Maciek. Mieszkam oczywiście we spaniałym kraju POLSKA i w równie wspaniałym mieście LUBLIN


----------



## BARTzZABŁOCIA

Witam i ja! Mieszkam sobie od prawie 2 lat w Krakowie na Zabłociu i w tym czasie zbudowali mi Kampus Krakowskiej Szkoły Wyższej pod nosem, Galerię Kazimierz za Wisłą, kończą budować hotel ubus****, remontują Placu Bohaterów Getta no i uchwalają plan przestrzennego zagospodarowania. Zamieszkanie tu było jedną z trafniejszych decyzji - plan na życie mi się poukładał (a lat 25 i IV rok studiów w Instytucie Psychologii UJ), piszę pracę mag. o identyfikacji ludzi z miejscem zamieszkania w kontekście środowiska urbanistycznego, pewne plany na przyszłość sobie czynię. Nie bez wpływu na takie zainteresowania były moje wojaże europejskie (zawsze miałem szczęście zarobić sobie w czerwcu) - 11 stolic się widziało Kraków uwielbiam, ale często brak mi świeżego powiewu (stąd sympatia do Wrocka wielka) i nawet Katowice polubiłem, gdzie kiedyś dwa lata nieszczęśliwy studiowałem. Pochodzę w ogóle z ciekawego miejsca - pewnie mamy jesden z najwyższych odsetków budynków 10-cio piętrowych w tkance miejskiej - co z tego - całe miasto wygląda jak 100-tys osiedle na obrzeżach jakiejś metropolii - JASTRZĘBIE ZDRÓJ. Pozdrawiam!!!


----------



## Taipei Walker

Taipei Walker, Lublin, Warszawa, Taipei. Mam podwojna osobowosc, dla Chinczykow 高寶銳 (to imie figuruje w Taiwanskich papierach), dla Polakow Bartek. Jedni i drudzy nie wiedza o drugim imieniu


----------



## pimys

PIotrek - MYSłowice


----------



## QWERTY

Stwierdziłem, że jak wszyscy to wszyscy... ​ :dance:


----------



## timit

Tomek, jeszcze Mainz/Moguncja, potem Konstancin/Warszawa...


----------



## marpa

Ahoj!

Wlasnie odkrylem, ze w moim miescie jest INSTYTUT MARPY :shocked: 

I tak odkrylem swa moc - Marpa, wielki mistrz (1012-1097) :eek2:


----------



## pkacper0

*Pawel - Nowa Sol / Wroclaw*

Obecnie studiuje we Wrocku, ale pochodze z Nowej Soli woj. Lubuskie. Pozdrawiam Kacper


----------



## myszoman

Aloha! Jestem Mysza. Z dziadka, pradziadka w sennym Lublinie. w dzieciństwie bloki na Bronowicach, obecnie kamienica w śródmieściu a na emeryturze chatka na Hawajach (Taki mam plan ) Dołączam do drużyny wielbicieli kamienic raczej niż wysokościowców (chociaż wiem że niewiele się może równać z widokiem z mieszkania na 11 piętrze)


----------



## Iron

Iron: Bydgoszcz(os.Nowy Fordon), Kujawsko-Pomorskie, Polska


----------



## martinextra

*martinextra Trade Constructing DevelopmentTourism and Transport GLIWICE KRAKÓW TRÓMIASTO*


----------



## mikeleg

Michał; Urodzony w Legnicy, studiuje w Warszawie
PS: Filosss nie jest jedyny z Legnicy


----------



## Lord Silent

Lord Silent Opole


----------



## florekf

Florekf- Wołomin- Słoneczny


----------



## Influx

darek z gdanskiej oruni (dolnej)


----------



## Ullgive

Wreszcie się dopisuję, Maciek z Łodzi (obecnie w Amsterdamie), i pozdrawiam!


----------



## krzysiek_80

krzysiek (kris)-nowohucki krakus z krwi i kosci czyli pozdrowienia z grodu smoka


----------



## neutralny

No i ja sie dopisze  Karol z Poznania..

Pozdrawiam cale grono forumowiczow


----------



## radekmysza

Radek, Kolobrzeg. Baaardzo bierny forumowicz..


----------



## Maszkaron

Dominique - 

1979 - 1986 Toruń - Bielany
1987 - 1989 Toruń - Rubinkowo II
1989 - 1998 Kwidzyn - Zatorze
1998 - 2003 Toruń - Bielany (kambek)
2003 - 2005 Siemirowice
2005 - 2006 Watford


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

Za pozno jestem? 

Czas na Zywiec - Urodzony w Chicago, USA, mieszkalem tam i w Bialcej Tatrzanskiej, powiat - Zakopianski, woj. Malopolskie , a teraz w Boulder, Colorado, USA na studiach


----------



## Zyzio

OJ, to to jest obowiązkowe? ;-)
A to ja nie wiedziałem, proszę Wysokiego Sądu... to ja proszę o niski wymiar kary...

Kraków, najsampierw os. Jagiellońskie, potem Oświecenia, a potem zdradziłem Nową Hutę i przez moment była ul. Siewna (wynajem) a tak od gdzieś już 3 lat - własna chałupka w Witkowicach (Prądniki Białe i takie okolice).

A strony rodzinne rodziny, to okolice Brzeska - Uszew.

Żona za to pochodzi z Wałbrzyskiego, więc się zdarza ze 3 razy w ciągu roku jechać A4 via Śląsk w okolice Kłodzka i Nowej Rudy. Pozdrawiamy Świerki!!! ;-)


----------



## Sosna

witam wszystkich 
Sosna - jeszcze student Politechniki Gdanskiej WILIŚ, od zawsze w Gdansku (os. Morena)


----------



## Voytek on the road

Czy ten spis ma jakiś cel ? Czy ktoś wie ile osób nas czyta i ile nas regularnie postuje na Forum Polskich Wieżowców? Chodzi mi o "siłę" forum. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Wojtek, województwo śląskie, Zagłębie, Będzin, spokojne "os. Zamkowe" na obrzeżach GOPu, 200 metrów od trasy DK 86, obsługuje mnie węzeł "Wolności"


----------



## kaliszanin177

WLKP


----------



## Lord Silent

Co to czyżby ja jedyny z Opolszczyzny????
A widzicie, jednak ktoś ma tutaj dostęp do internetu hehe


----------



## Pemo

WLKP


----------



## kaliszanin177

Czyli narazie górą Wielkopolska i Mazowsze


----------



## MAR_tm

najzdrowsze zadupie kraju - podlaskie


----------



## khay

Na zadupiu Polski... wiem, że trudno to sobie wyobrazić bo cała Polska to jedna wielka dziura i zadupie Europy... Ale ja mieszkam w jednym z tych gorszych województw, które ktoś wrzucił do jednej opcji z dwoma innymi - tymi w ogóle nie znaczącymi w Polsce.


----------



## oralB

Ja obecnie studiuję w Krakowie , ale zameldowany jestem na Podkarpaciu , więc PODKARPACIE 


@Stompi 
Jesteś z Podkarpacia ???


----------



## Mario_trojmiasto

Pomorskie  jakby inaczej


----------



## JaCeK !

KUJAWSKO-POMORSKIE


----------



## myszoman

Lublin Lubelskie 
NO nie jest tak źle z Lubelskim, sa takie województwa co aktualnie zgloszeń mają mniej


----------



## barnim

JaCeK ! said:


> KUJAWSKO-POMORSKIE


Ten herb jest prawdziwy, czy to tylko zart???


----------



## MAR_tm

myszoman said:


> Lublin Lubelskie
> NO nie jest tak źle z Lubelskim, sa takie województwa co aktualnie zgloszeń mają mniej


jeszcze pół roku temu reprezentacja Lublina albo była znacznie mniejsza, albo się ukrywała (baraże ?


----------



## qamiqadze

"qamiqadze" - Aleksander, dolnośląskie, Wrocław, dzielnic -> Krzyki, tegoroczny (2005) absolwent Politechniki Wrocławskiej Wydział Budownictwa Lądowego i Wodnego ; specjalizacja Budowa Dróg i Lotnisk


----------



## dawkar

witam wszystkich forumowiczow
jestem dawkarek czyli Wielki Dawid pokerzysta


----------



## lumpy

Witam!
lumpy z Bydzi
pozdro


----------



## aFeRzYsta

Krzysiek

Chicago:









i

Kraków:


----------



## Tomaso

Tomek - jestem koninianinem z dziada pradziada, a konkretnie "starokoninianinem" bo wywodzę się ze starówki czyli "Staraka". 
Ukończyłem UAM, a później AE w Poznaniu. 
Obecnie mieszkam na obrzeżach starówki w nowych blokach na południowej skarpie Doliny Warty i widzę z góry zachodnie obrzeża starówki, tak jak na zdjęciu poniżej. 










A jak już prawie nic nie widac, to chociaż widać niebo.


----------



## lMl

Witam!!!
Pochodzenie: Radom
Obecnie mieszkam: Poznań

Pozdrówki!!!!


----------



## Guest

Wracam po dlugiej nieobecnosci forumowania. chcialem sie zalogowac pod starym nickiem, ale zostal "skasowany".
Pochodzenie: 3City
Przebywanie: D/LUX/PL

Pozdrawiam


----------



## marcel

Witam wszystkich serdecznie pochodzę z grodu Popiela czyli z Kruszwicy a obecnie mieszkam w piernikowie lub jak niektórzy nazywaja to miasto:toronto czyli w Toruniu!

Pozdrawiam gorąco


----------



## kylo

Kylo - Krzysiek

Lublin, Polska


----------



## Yaro Photographer

Yaro - Jarek

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## dżimi pejdż

Witam,
jestem pawel, a pochodze z takiej wsi Rybnik...


----------



## Kwerd

Cześć wszystkim,
Jestem Bartosz
Urodziłem się, mieszkam, ucze się w RYBNIKU


----------



## premier

Rafal
Z Łodzi ale teraz mieszkam w Cork, Irlandia


----------



## nikmin

witam
jestem z Lóblina


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Wrocław & Dolnośląskie <<*









* TOWARZYSTWO UPIĘKSZANIA MIASTA WROCŁAWIA * 


























*Wrocław* 


























*Dolnośląskie*



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:*
*dolnośląskie*, dzierżoniów, *jelenia góra*, karpacz, *legnica*, lubin, wałbrzych, *wrocław*​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Bydgoszcz, Toruń & Kujawsko-Pomorskie <<*

*STOWARZYSZENIE PROJEKT BYDGOSZCZ*
































*Bydgoszcz, Toruń*


















*Kujawsko-Pomorskie*


*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:*
*bydgoszcz*, chełmno, *grudziądz*, inowrocław, *kujawsko-pomorskie*, ostromecko, świecie, *toruń*, *włocławek*​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Lublin & Lubelskie <<*









*FORUM ROZWOJU LUBLINA*


























*Lublin* 


















*Lubelskie*



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:*
bełżec, *biała podlaska*, *chełm*, hrubieszów, janowiec, janów podlaski kazimierz dolny, *lubelskie*, *lublin*, nałęczów, opole lubelskie, puławy, rachodoszcze, świdnik, wojciechów, *zamość*, zawieprzyce​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Gorzów Wielkopolski, Zieloną Górę & Lubuskie <<*































*Gorzów Wielkopolski , Zielona Góra*


















*Lubuskie* 



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
*gorzów*, gubin, kostrzyn, krosno odrzańskie, *lubuskie*, łęknica, nowa sól, paradyż, park mużakowski, słubice, sulęcin, *zielona góra*​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Łódź & Łódzkie <<*










* Fabrykancka STOWARZYSZENIE









 FUNDACJA ULICY PIOTRKOWSKIEJ * 


























 *Łódź*


















*Łódzkie*



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:*
aleksandrów łódzki, bełchatów, łęczyca, kutno, *łódzkie*, *łódź*, pabianice, *piotrków trybunalski*,  radomsko, zgierz​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Kraków & Małopolskie <<*

















*Kraków*


























*Małopolskie *



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:*
czorsztyn, *kraków*, krościenko, lanckorona, limanowa, lipowiec, *małopolskie*, niepołomice, *nowy sącz*, oświęcim, stary sącz, *tarnów* wadowice, wieliczka, wygiełzów, zakopane​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Warszawę & Mazowieckie <<*









* FORUM ROZWOJU WARSZAWY* 


















*Warszawa*


























*Mazowieckie*



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:*
ciechanów, *mazowieckie*, modlin, *ostrołęka*, *płock*, pruszków, pułtusk, *radom*, serock, *siedlce*, sochaczew, szydłowiec, tworki, *warszawa*, żuromin​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Opole & Opolskie <<*

















*Opole * 








,










*Opolskie *



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
brzeg, opole, opolskie​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Rzeszów & Podkarpackie <<*

















*Rzeszów*  


























*Podkarpackie *



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
Podkarpackie, Rzeszów​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Białystok & Podlaskie <<*

















 *Białystok*  


















*Podlaskie *



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
Białystok, podlaskie​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Gdańsk & Pomorskie <<*














































*Trójmiasto: 
Gdańsk, Gdynia, Sopot *


























*Pomorskie *

*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
Gdańsk, Gdynia, Pomorskie, Sopot, Trójmiasto​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Katowice & Śląskie <<*









* STOWARZYSZENIE MOJE MIASTO * 


















*Katowice* 


























*Śląskie *



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
*bielsko-biała*, *bytom*, cieszyn, *chorzów*, *częstochowa*, *dąbrowa górnicza*, *gliwice*, gop, *jastrzębie-zdrój*, *jaworzno*, *katowice*, knurów, mikołów, *mysłowice*, *piekary śląskie*, pszczyna, racibórz, *ruda śląska*, *rybnik*, *siemianowice śląskie*, siewierz, *sosnowiec*, *śląskie*, świerklaniec, *świętochłowice*, ustroń, *zabrze*, *żory*, żywiec​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Kielce & Świętokrzyskie <<*



















*Kielce*


























*Świętokrzyskie*



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
busko-zdrój, *kielce*, ostrowiec świętokrzyski, sandomierz, starachowice, staszów, *świętokrzyskie*, włoszczowa ​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Olsztyn & Warmińsko-Mazurskie <<*


























*Olsztyn*


























*Warmińsko-Mazurskie*


*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
*elbląg*, ełk, frombork, gołdap, iława, kętrzyn, lidzbark warmiński, mikołajki, mrągowo, nowe miasto lubawskie,
*olsztyn* , ostróda, *warmińsko-mazurskie*  ​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Poznań & Wielkopolskie <<*










* STOWARZYSZENIE INWESTYCJE DLA POZNANIA  *


















*Poznań*


























*Wielkopolskie *



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:* 
dobrzyca, gołuchów, gniezno, *kalisz*, komorniki, *konin*, ląd, *leszno*, licheń, luboń, piła, *poznań*, rogalin, szamotuły, środa, *wielkopolskie*​


----------



## marpa

*>> Odkrywaj Szczecin & Zachodniopomorskie <<*









*Baltic Neopolis*


















*Szczecin* 

























*Zachodniopomorskie*



*SkyscraperCity > Tags > Threads Tagged with:*
borne sulinowo, białogard, darłowo, darłówko, drawsko, dziwnów, dźwirzyno, goleniów, gródek, gryfice, kamień pomorski, kłomino, kołbacz, kołobrzeg,  *koszalin*, maszewo, mielno, mierzyn, międzyodrze, międzyzdroje, miss polski szczecin , miss polski zachodniopomorskie , odra, podziemia, police, powiat sławieński, pyrzyce, rate our architecture szczecin,  rate our skylines poland, rate our talls szczecin , resko, rewal, sławno , stargard, *szczecin*, szczecinek, *świnoujście*, tall ships' races , trzebiatów, trzęsacz, wolin,  *zachodniopomorskie*, zalew szczeciński, zdroje​


----------



## kryszakk

to i ja siebie dołączę:

Kto: kryszakk - Krzysiek
Gdzie: Trójmiasto - Gdynia
Zajęcie: student WSMSGiP


----------



## BadBoy6

Witam

BadBoy6 z Poznania


----------



## Kaczuszka

Witam 
Kaczuszka z Kaliszforni :cheer:


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

*Kuba;
Nowojorsko-łódzka obsesja !!!*


----------



## Robin__

Warszawa Żoliborz, Warszawa Ursus a wkrótce powiat piaseczyński - Zalesie Górne
Pozdrawiam


----------



## kylo77

witam jestem z Radomia


----------



## 4tReNt4

Eh... Rafał )

GDYNIA GDYNIA i tylko GDYNIA!


----------



## wisza90

wisza90 prosto z Siedlec


----------



## Adasmos

De iure - Ruda Śląska de facto Dąbrowa Górnicza


----------



## suyyie

Witam!

Nie przewidziałam tego nicka, gdyż kochany synuś mi pomógł :lovethem:
Fajne to forum, jest co poprzeglądać


----------



## burek2000

Pozdrowienia....Jestem Pawel z Bostonu i Warszawy.


----------



## Donkali

Witam wszystkich fotumowiczów SCC. Donkali - Mysłowice i Gliwice


----------



## Mika'el

Mika'el - Lublin


----------



## poisonous_ivy

poisonous_ivy => kujawsko- pomorskie => Bydgoszcz => Błonie


----------



## piotras1

Witam wszystkich! Sławsk k.Konina/Poznań. WLKP!!


----------



## Ernie_Ampero

Erni- Gdynia/Działki Leśne


----------



## staszek

heh witam witam wszystkich maniakow heh -Konin-Poznan-wielkopolska moja kochana


----------



## RamzesII

Chciałem się przywitać z forumowiczami,
Luke, Bielsko-Biala, podbeskidzie


----------



## bn1987wrc

bn1987wrc wita wszystkich !!! Mam na imię Bartek. Urodziłem się niestety w Rzeszowie, ale od ponad 10 lat mieszkam w najpiękniejszym mieście w Polsce czyli we WROCŁAWIU :banana:


----------



## koxak

Mateusz -> Toruń -> Stawki


----------



## Ahmadinejad_POL

:eek2: Witam serdecznie


----------



## pixeolo

pixeolo:::Rzeszów:::Śródmieście tu mnie znajdziecie.


----------



## Luxis

Jestem z Wejherowa (60 tys. mieszkańców) k.Gdyni/Pomorskie


----------



## wislaken

Żagań (woj. Lubuskie)

Niedługo mam nadzieje zmienie miejsce zamieszkania na Kraków.

Teraz również KRK


----------



## bumm

W sumie to ja się tu chyba nie wpisywałem, mimo że jestem od sierpnia 2005 
Lublin, oczywiście.
No to już jestem wpisany.


----------



## Maurycy

TORUŃ - Piernikowy gród.


----------



## kogut_1

kogut, Wrocław


----------



## WroFanatyk

WroFanatyk, polski Dubai  

Ups, powtarzam sie


----------



## Domino_wrc

Witam wszystkich - Domino - Wrocław / Huby


----------



## Niebuszewiak

Niebuszewiak ---> Szczecin po zycia kres 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## newtime

O jescze tu mnie nie było  Pozdrowienia ze Świdnicy :hi:


----------



## Castle_Bravo

Castle_Bravo- Polska- Mazowieckie- Pruszkowski-Brwinow-Owczarnia
A Milanowek mam bo w Owczarni nikt nie kojarzy, w dodatku do Milanca mam blizej niz Brwinowa


----------



## kozi_rocks

kozi_rocks - zDolnego Śląska - Wrocław_rocks :righton:


----------



## RALV

RALV - Dolny Slask


----------



## Obelix

Obelix -> Wrocław-Śródmieście-Ołbin :cheers:


----------



## Arki89

Arki -> Poznań -> dzielnica Grunwald -> os. Kopernika


----------



## JP_Poznań

J.P.-->Poznań-->Ratayeah reprezentant


----------



## michas

Michas --> Wawa --> Kabaty -->Nie daleko Lasu Kabackiego


----------



## Marta18

Marta - Kalisz , osiedle Kaliniec


----------



## Hornet

Hornet- z Kaszub, z Wejherowa. 
"Z małego trójmiasta kaszubskiego"


----------



## Zolfff

Zolfff vel Żółff --> Bydgoszcz --> Bartodzieje


----------



## ^krakusek

Mateusz-^krakusek-Kraków-Grzegórzki.


----------



## Sniegu99

Marcin>Sniegu99>Malbork


----------



## pawel_Bielsko

Paweł - Bielsko-Biała - Polska


----------



## BaalNamib

Paweł - Łomianki k. W-wy lub też Gocławek - W-wa


----------



## kryszakk

nie moge sobie przypomniec czy na 15 stronie ( dokładniej 14 wpis od góry i post nr. 294) sie wpisywałem więc przypomne ze jestem z Trójmiasta


----------



## cichy87

Cichy-->Starogard Gdański; czasem Trójmiasto; od września Poznań 

a tak w ogóle to się przywitać chciałem jako zarejestrowany użytkownik po kilku miesiącach śledzenia Waszej twórczości na tym forum :cheers:


----------



## Alex K

SkyscraperCity sledze od czasu do czasu, dzisiaj przyjrzalem sie uwazniej i zarejestrowalem. Alex K z Legnicy.


----------



## Showman

Showman, Rzeszów


----------



## Lord Wiader

Lord Wiader - Kraków


----------



## voy

voy - Rzeszów


----------



## kowal 3D

kowal 3D - Żyrardów (prawie aglomeracja warszawska )


----------



## Awik

Awik --> Warszawa (obecnie) - Kobyłka - Małkinia (wszystko Mazowieckie)


----------



## adas

Adaś-->aglomeracja łódzka(Pabianice)


----------



## Cyceron

Cyceron z Rybnika


----------



## superbus

Superbus - Szczecin


----------



## soveregin

Gdynia - Polska Północna


----------



## ABYSS

Szubin - tu mieszkam
Bydgoszcz - tu pracuje
Gdynia - tu mam serce


----------



## EK

Ewa - studiowałam, mieszkam i pracuję w Bydgoszczy


----------



## PL11

PL11-Poznań, Poznań uber alles


----------



## Grifone

Bartek 
urodziłem się i wychowałem w Kraśniku








obecnie studiuje w Lublinie


----------



## dawid_silesia

dawid_silesia 

RUDY
POWIAT RACIBORSKI
SUBREGION ZACHODNI
WOJEWÓDZTWO ŚLĄSKIE
POLSKA
UE
EUROPA


----------



## b-b tomek

b-b tomek z Bielska-Białej


----------



## chester

Chester - Kutno


----------



## kozak442

kozak442 , Nisko , podkarpackie przy Stalowej Woli


----------



## revolta

*revolta*

Współczesne niewolnictwo, hiperkorupcja 
Fałszywa religia, plastikowa rewolucja 
Sk******* nas poniżają 
Z ekranów obiecują, nic nie dają 
To jest tuż obok za moimi drzwiami 
Każdego dnia bliżej między nami 
Patrzę jak słowa płyną kanałami 
Sk******* do granic, dalej już nic nie ma 
Wyciągam brudy z ukrycia i cienia 
Generacja X, generacja stracona 
Tak oni stworzyli kolejny slogan 
Umywają ręce więc żyjesz zapomniany 
Dziecko betonu, k**** i bramy 

Tak jest, tak było i tak będzie 
Mówią, że tak żyją wszędzie 

Stworzyłeś ten system więc karm jego dzieci 
Przypatrz się uważnie, ludzie to nie śmieci 
Nic im nie dajesz, bierzesz coraz więcej 
Wyciągasz do nich lepkie, chciwe ręce 
Czy wiesz jak żyją jak chcieliby żyć 
Kim oni są, kim mogliby być 
To ty tworzysz zło i karmisz nim ulicę 
Psychoza strachu przekracza granicę 
Zgarbieni z głowami przy ziemi 
W pogoni za jutrem zastraszeni 

Nie znam dnia i nie znam godziny 
Nie udaję i nie mam siły 
Wyrzucam słowa proste, nie wiem gdzie trafiają 
Nie wiem czy coś burzą, nie wiem czy zmieniają 
Milczenie jest zgodą więc koniec milczenia 
Wychodzę sam z ukrycia i cienia 
Pier**** wasz system porządek i ład 
Idę w ciemności, tam gdzie ślad 

Z ukrycia i cienia idę sam



/revolta/
Urodzilem sie w 1976 w Poznaniu
Mieszkalem kolejno:
#1 Poznan [Stare Jezyce]
#2 Gniezno [Centrum]
#3 Poznan [Stare Jezyce]

I pol roku w NYC


[EDIT] Postanowilem sam siebie ocenzurowac. Co za duzo to nie zdrowo


----------



## Patryjota

Patryjota - Konin - mieszkam , pracuje i studia na deser


----------



## Asker

Asker - Warszawa


----------



## _Piotrek_

*Witam *

Piotrek - z Wrocławia


----------



## Madox

Witam - Wrocław - Śródmieście


----------



## marax0

Marax0 - Poznan


----------



## WrocloveMan

WrocloveMan --> Wrocław


----------



## macie3k

Tym postem witam się z forum.

Maciek, Wrocław, Muchobór Mały.


----------



## Sławek

hehe, a ja przegapiłem ten wątek, więc też sie witam, choć jestem tu od dawna 
Sławek, Warszawa-Ursynów, Polska.


----------



## [email protected]

To i ja już oficjalnie.
Mam na imię Czarek jestem z Lublina mam 32 lata


----------



## Forever Failure

Hej wszystkim!

Łukasz - student - Gdańsk. tyle o sobie...


----------



## zoviet

Witam, mieszkam w Jeleniej Górze, konkretnie w jej uzdrowiskowej części.. Cieplicach. Na forum trafiłem przez przypadek szukając właśnie zdjęć mojego miasta (w tym miejscu dzięki Tommy  ). Zacząłem przeglądać inne działy, a także polskie forum i spodobało mi się na tyle, ze postaram się dołożyć coś od siebie.  Ah .. mój nick ma raczej muzyczne podłoże, nie ciągnie mnie w tamtą stronę  Pozdrawiam forumowiczow!


----------



## dawidny

cześć jestem Dawid z Łodzi Rtk Zagrodniki Biedronka citi  

wklejam widoki z mojego okna teraz chyba nie ma wątpliwości jaka to jest lokacja hehe



















pozdrawiam


----------



## alsen strasse 67

Pozdrowienia z zachodniego Śródmieścia Wrocławia - Szczepina :hi:


----------



## kaktus

no to i ja sie przywitam troche puzno ale co tam Krzysiek pochodzę z Kozłówki
obecnie studiuje i mieszkam w Lublinie


----------



## sky_POZ

krótko i standardowo - witam wszystkich forumowiczów, forum przeglądam już od dość dawna, ale dopiero teraz zdecydowałem się ujawnić  aha, jestem z Poznania


----------



## Kalkstein

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Od dawna mieszkam w Lublinie, ale jeszcze dwa regiony leżą w polu moich zainteresowań : Prusy Wschodnie, skąd pochodzę i część Galicji zwana Podkarpaciem, gdzie często bywam.


----------



## nemo2

Witam. 
Jestem z Katowic. 
Trafiłem na forum podczas budowy tunelu w centrum miasta. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.


----------



## MarcinK

Witam wszystkich
jestem studentem, mam 21 lat, forum przeglądam od 2004 roku ale ujawniłem się dopiero w tym miesiącu


----------



## artursiwy91

Cześć
Jestem Artur mam 15 lat i pochodzę ze Śląska a dokładniej z Katowic.


----------



## Tomcraft

Witam pochodze z małej mijscowsci Ernestynów leżącej miedzy Legnicą a Złotoryją


----------



## mabiel

Witam!
Mam na imie Maciek, mam 21 lat i pochodze z Włocławka. Obecnie studiuje w Poznaniu. Pozdrawiam


----------



## Summertime

Witam,

Marcin - Łódź


----------



## lipek112

lipek112-Radomsko


----------



## Wo92

Wojtek1992

Wojtek G. pseudonim Wo
Szczecin, ul. Krzywoustego Xx/X


----------



## paweł666

paweł-Dąbrowa Górnicza-Zagłębie-Polska-Europa-Ziemia


----------



## wloczykij

troszkę przegapiłem ten wątek 

wloczykij
od 2 lat Poznań, wczesniej (czyli 19 lat) Kielce; w wakacje w drugim domu - dublinie


----------



## Kerpal Magyar

Witam kłania się Kerpal Magyar - węgierskie korzenie, polska dusza. Urodzony i mieszkający 12 lat w Gorzowie Wlkp., na stałe Bydgoszcz, nie zaliczając do tego "niewielkiej", rocznej emigracji, którą obecnie odbywam podziwiając niezgorsze, bądź co bądź, krajobrazy hrabstwa North Yorkshire/UK


----------



## a3c4

a3c4, Rzeszów, pzdr


----------



## pontifex

Galicja - Kraków - od zawsze, na zawsze


----------



## PLH

PLH - Łódź - Polska


----------



## filuk

Bydgoszcz choc urodzony w Fordonie ( obecnie częsc Bydgoszczy) i fordoński patriota , mam nadzieję ,ze nie na zawsze Bydgoszcz


----------



## wloclawek

Nick: Włocławek
Miasto: Włocławek


----------



## CittY GuY

Kicin pod Poznaniem
Gmina Czerowonak


----------



## fordon151

Witam!!! Adrian-Fordon[szara dzielnica Bydgoszczy]


----------



## Marf von Allen

Witam,

Marf von Allen 

obecnie Piaseczno, 
urodzony w Olsztynie


----------



## rutkov

Rodzony w Jeleniej Górze, potem 30 lat na Śląsku, obecnie od 4 lat Warszawa.


----------



## aniaz

*Witam*

Ania,od urodzenia Lublin


----------



## senseless

ja od urodzenia moje miasto K.A.T.O.W.I.C.E


----------



## Kubbek

Suchy Las kolo Poznania


----------



## Milling

milling,

urodzony i mieszkający w Legnicy


----------



## dj_bawidamek

Marcin 
Gdynia zachód: 81-603


----------



## PiesHektor

PiesHektor obszczekuje Wrzeszcz i okolice.


----------



## golew

golew
Tarnów - najcieplejsze miasto w Polsce :hi:


----------



## Looke89

Łukasz aka Looke - Gdynia Witomino (za jakieś pół roku kameralny Mały Kack )


----------



## eL_BIELo

Chyba przegapilem ten watek na forum ...

*eL_Bielo*

I see in Boat on east (Widze-w-Łódź na wschodzie) lub jak kto woli Łódź Widzew-Wschód 

Od czasu do czasu graficzno-fotograficzny wkład na forum ...

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Curz

Curz said:


> No to ja tez sie wpisze
> 
> Stare Miasto - Wroclaw - Dolny Slask - Polska - Europa


Kurcze, prawie 5 lat minelo od jednego z moich pierwszych postow na tym forum


----------



## hedone

Szczecin lewobrzeze


----------



## Adas_wch

Adam - Wałbrzych - Podzamcze  pozdrawiam!


----------



## krzychuT

Krzychu - Poznań - Zachodnia Europa


----------



## CKPL_POLAND

CKPL_POLAND Warszawa-praga-gocław


----------



## Davideck

troche pozno ale .. lepiej pozno niz wcale!!! 

Davideck - Bydgoszcz - pozdrawiam wszystkich!!


----------



## madzialena

Magda-Białystok


----------



## artur.f

Artur z ukochanego miasta Poznania. Pozdrawiam!!!!!!


----------



## IVN

IVN - ukochane miasto Wrocław


----------



## cklo

cklo  kamil WROCŁAW moje moje miasto moja enklawa


----------



## damlaz

Sir damla|Z|^ /Polska->Lubuskie->Gorzów Wlkp->Staszica


----------



## Joseph IV

Józef. Biskupice koło Poznania. Pozdrawiam!


----------



## muniek100

Witam! Od 3 lat Wrocław - Kozanów


----------



## adas

Adas_wch said:


> Adam - Wałbrzych - Podzamcze  pozdrawiam!


Ukradleś mi nicka


----------



## madolski

Coś jakoś przeoczyłem wątek przeoczyłem. Się wpiszę się.
Madolski: Wałbrzych (na zawsze dom) - Moskwa (90% czasu).
Wasze zdrowie :cheers1:


----------



## butch83

19lat Żary, 5 lat Wrocław, love'em both


----------



## De-Naturat

Katarzyna - od pewnego czasu Warszawa

witaaaam


----------



## Paramedic

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie...
Chosse (Paramedic) z tej strony z Gdańska...  

Zapraszam wszystkich na:
www.chosse.rox.pl - Moja strona ze zdjęciami.
www.adiutare.org.pl - Strona Stowarzyszenia Na Rzecz Ratownictwa ADIUTARE.

Pozdrawiam...


----------



## krysiek_M

krystian z nowego jorku - miasta z najwieksza liczba pojebow..!!!
serdeleczne wszystkich pozdrawiam


----------



## efceka

Witam po przeszło trzyletniej przerwie, obywatel Twierdzy Wrocław się kłania


----------



## krys68

Krys68 Bydgoszcz :cheer:


----------



## ANTAL

*spis...*

ANTAL

Wrocław i Jesenik (też Dolny Śląsk...)


----------



## dirtyfinger

dirtyfinger wrocław


----------



## Markoni

Markoni ,Śląsk- Wisła


----------



## bart_breslau

Troche puźno,ale zawsze jest czas kaczmar119-Wrocław


----------



## persy

persy, Gdańsk


----------



## antypepciu

antypepciu *GDYNIA* :righton:


----------



## Lankosher

*igorlan - Kraków (Salwator)*


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Wesoły Romek - Łódź / Radomsko


----------



## Guest

Szymek - Singapur (pochodzenie - Mielec)


----------



## elnina

No to ja tez... sie wpisze do spisu..
elnina - Sopot - San Antonio (Texas/USA)


----------



## ubique

spis? czemu nie!
ubique -> Wrocław


----------



## DurczokFAN

DurczokFAN -> Warszawa


----------



## .V.

witam!

bartosz małecki
melon.group
www.melongroup.prv.pl
Poznań


----------



## markom78

*witam*

markom78- Katowice


----------



## mateja1985

mateja1985 - Łomża - podlaskie - Polska


----------



## Mister_MR.

Mister_MR. - Lublin - lubelskie - Polska


----------



## 6182

6182-Układ Słoneczny/Ziemia/Polska/Zachodniopomorskie/Szczecin/Śródmieście/Łękno/Między dworcem PKP Pogodno a Lodogryfem


----------



## adik

a-dik Byd-goszcz for-don :bash: żeby było jasne


----------



## adik

a-dik Byd-goszcz For-don :bash: żeby było jasne


----------



## kon133

Kon133 - Kraków - Małopolska - Polska ^^


----------



## wariant71

wariant71 - Wroclaw - Dolny Slask - Polska


----------



## Salvator

Salvator - Wrocław/Opole - (Dolny/Opolski) Śląsk - Polska


----------



## Cymeon

*Szczecin, Pomorze Zachodnie*

Cymeon - Szczecin - zachodniopomorskie - Polska


----------



## GibafUU

El Presidente / La Habana / República de Cuba


----------



## Signar

Signar-europa-Polska-Lublin/Piszczac


----------



## wojtekbp

GibafUU said:


> El Presidente / La Habana / República de Cuba


Hasta la victoria siempre!  

(zart)


----------



## GOŚKA

Małgorzata Kunegunda Moralez-Toruń-Rubinkowo


----------



## obi2a5s7k

obi2a5s7k - Brozowica - lubelskie - Polska


----------



## n3w.mod3l

n3w.mod3l -> Gdańsk (Zaspa) -> Pomorskie -> Polska


----------



## Banek_UTD

Banek_UTD -> POLSKA ->ŚLĄSK -> RYBNIK-> GOLEJÓW


----------



## zeroq

zeroq - Kasper J. - Szczecin - Las Arkoński


----------



## Randall_Memphis

Randall_Memphis - Oleg Janas - Polska - Częstochowa - Staropolska

Obecnie na emigracji w:
Szczecin - Plac Kościuszki - Zachodniopomorskie


----------



## Wo92

^^ Pl. Kościuszki?  to jesteśmy prawie sąsiadami


----------



## Randall_Memphis

prawie, juz zlokalizowalem gdzie meiszkasz po zdjeciach Kupca jakie robiles  Ja mieszkam w tej bramie co Mak Kwak jest


----------



## Wo92

^^ czyli bliziutko


----------



## tylko_bydgoszcz

tylko_bydgoszcz

Stolica Kujaw i Pomorza - BYDGOSZCZ


----------



## jarkk

Witam wszystkich !!
Do 2001 r.: Gród Kraka - Małopolskie
Od 2001 r.: Nowy Sącz - j.w.


----------



## jark

ja też witam wszystkich i ^^ młodszego brata, który przeze mnie musiał sobie dodać "k" :lol: 

jarek jestem skądśtam


----------



## Pietras1988

Kurów City


----------



## knuras

Paweł - Tarnów


----------



## Mr. Karatchan

Javier Rodriguez y Rodriguez, Caracas, Venezuela


----------



## _tomakow_

Tomek
Bydgoszcz, czasem Kołobrzeg


----------



## HattoriH

Łukasz - Sochaczew, Studia - Warszawa
Mr. Karatchan - jaki avatar aaaaaa bleeee.


----------



## Osseanfree

Paweł - Szczekociny Studia - Kraków


----------



## JA

Na forum już troszkę, ale jeszcze tutaj nie zaglądałem 
Kuba -- JA -- Aglomeracja Warszawska (Warszawiak na podmiejskiej emigracji)


----------



## Lordzik

Piotrek-Łódź-Teofilów


----------



## janex_wwa

Janek - Warszawa - Praga Północ - Nowa Praga


----------



## RaV...

Witam
Rafal - Konstancin-Jeziorna - Mazowsze


----------



## Picek

witam wszystkich.
Piotrek z Poznania


----------



## hedone

Witam serdecznie 
Michał -Szczecin


----------



## proliferator

Witam wszystkich serdecznie i pozdrawiam! Tomek - Pyrzyczanin z pochodzenia, Poznaniak z wyboru.


----------



## simciak

Witam wszystkich.
Tomek - od siedmiu lat mieszkam pod Stuttgartem, w poludniowych Niemczech, a w czesniej w moich ukochanych Katowicach.
Na forum zagladam juz bardzo dlugo, ale dopiero teraz sie zarejestrowalem.
Chyba to blad, ze tak pozno.  Pozdrawiam


----------



## donkubiak

Witam wszystich  Tomek (od początku życia, czyli 28 lat) z Poznania


----------



## WroFan

Witam wszystkich .Filip z Wrocławia i okolic  . Od jakiegoś już czasu przeglądam forum i bardzo mi się spodobało więc postanowiłem się zarejestrować.


----------



## sieradzanin1

Tomasz z Sieradza woj. Łódzkie Polska


----------



## Gabi83

Gabrysia -> Szczecin -> sama końcówka Niebuszewa


----------



## n_h

Kacper (n_h) ->Kraków (czasem Starachowice w Świętokrzyskiem) -> stara Nowa Huta


----------



## k%

^^ Kacper, Kraków południowy


----------



## rybak

Piotr - Wrocław, stare miasto


----------



## cygan83

*witam*

Andrzej - Konin, osiedle 3


----------



## mariusz-lca

Legnica


----------



## Boogie

Kalisz, Poznań.


----------



## km4

Kraków
Podgórze


----------



## J.T.Fly

Łódź, Olechów
Sochaczew, os Asnyka


----------



## Cygi89

Marcin => Tarnobrzeg (Sobów) 19 lat


----------



## j0tj0t87

Jarek == Koszalin == Pomorze Środkowe == Polska == Europa == Ziemia


----------



## meus

Mateusz -> Serbinów -> Tarnobrzeg -> woj.podkarpackie -> Polska -> Europa -> Ziemia -> Układ Słoneczny


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

Bangkok Thailand


----------



## Bogusinski

Sieradz, Mariusz
Łódz, Ruda Pab.


----------



## trelemorele

Michał - Kraków (całe życie) i Warszawa (ostatnio coraz częściej)


----------



## Grzeszekk

Gdynia - Kaszuby - Kościerzyna


----------



## elspethh

Ewelina, dla przyjaciół Ina, na necie najczęściej elspethh
Gdańsk, Główne Miasto


----------



## Krawiec

Marcin >>> Szczecin-Warszewo / Gdańsk-Wrzeszcz (studia)


----------



## PiesNaKomuchow

WITAM! 
Jędrzej --- Lublin --- Czechów Południowy


----------



## emde

Marcin - Ełk - Jeziorna


----------



## YogiCK

Krzysiek > Bocianek > Kielce - Północ > Kielce


----------



## kozi_rocks

Marcin > Wrocław > zDolny Śląsk

potem Tullamore/Maynooth/Dublin > Irlandia
obecnie Milton Keynes > Anglia

przyszłość zDolny Śląsk


----------



## Mister_MR.

PiesNaKomuchow said:


> WITAM!
> Jędrzej --- Lublin --- Czechów Południowy


Witam, gratuluję nicku :lol: Od razu pomyślałem że Lublin 
Zapraszam do dyskusji


----------



## architektonik

Piotrek-Warszawa


----------



## barnizura

barnizura > Śródmieście > Lublin > Polska


----------



## dagabo

dagabo, Dagmara, Wrocław


----------



## Szymmon

Szymmon - Szczecin/Mierzyn


----------



## demmat

Demmat - Mateusz - Warszawa - Kamionek


----------



## Raf83

Rafał - Warszawa - Bemowo


----------



## BestiaPL

Andrzej - BestiaPL - Chojnice


----------



## bidzis004

Grzegorz Silesia , Radzionków GOP 
Pozdrawiom


----------



## nataus

Marcin - Polska, Warmia, Olsztyn...


----------



## MisUszatek

Michał - Szczecin - Śródmieście


----------



## Dj_SuperSoul

Dj_SS - Wszechświat - zewnętrzne rubieże galaktyki: Droga Mleczna - Układ planetarny: Układ Słoneczny - Planeta Ziemia - Kontynent Europa (część centralna) - Unia Europejska - Polska - Województwo Podlaskie - Powiat Białostocki - Gmina Choroszcz - Choroszcz.


----------



## Herflik

to ja blisko DJa ale troche bardziej na południe  Rzeszów


----------



## ksz

Krzysztof => Kutno => woj. Łódzkie


----------



## _Andre_

Andrzej => Wrocław


----------



## bariig

Bartek - Poznań


----------



## Voorish-Gdansk

Kuba-Gdansk, chwilowo (mam nadzieje) Londyn


----------



## endefis

Mikołaj | Warszawa - Mokotów


----------



## Pietrek15

Pietrek 15 --> Wielkopolska --> Poznań --> Jeżyce


----------



## Milka.Kosakowo

Piotrek 21 ---> pomorskie ---> Kosakowo


----------



## mckfmn

mckfmn pozdrawia z gdanska!


----------



## Madzik

Magda - Kraków


----------



## Tomcraft

Tomcraft- Tomek- Ernestynów (woj. Dolnoślaskie) również Złotoryja


----------



## Czempion

Czempion - Tomek, Krosno )


----------



## kocmax

[email protected] - 
Dzielnica : Mydlice Północ. 
Miasto : Dąbrowa Górnicza. 
Region Geograficzny : Zagłębie Dąbrowskie.
Województwo : Śląskie.


----------



## skansen

skansen - Wojtek - Wrocław: Stare Miasto, Śródmieście, witam wszystkich!


----------



## Jasiu.

Jasiu. -Poznań- Strzeszyn/Podolany.


----------



## Jakub Markiewicz

Witam wszystkich  

Jakub - Lublin - Wrotków


----------



## poginho1

Kosmaty- Radom (tudzież okolice)


----------



## Hes

Hes. - Kraków, Ruczaj


----------



## WitekBulak

Również witam 

Zamieszkały w Żarach, studiujący w Opolu licencjonowany informatyk


----------



## Qozak

Qozak:

Nowy Sącz, Os. Wojska Polskiego, woj. Małopolskie


----------



## adam_d

adam_d - Włocławek - Kuj.-Pom.


----------



## Michu33

Michu33, Michał, Karczew, os. Ługi


----------



## Niunio

Marcin P, Gdańsk. Poprzednio Olsztyn, Galway i Elbląg(ur.)


----------



## el ZAX

heloł 

el ZAX - Piotrek - Sosnowiec


----------



## kamilbuk

kamilbuk / Kamil - Rawicz/Leszno - Wielkopolska - Polska


----------



## sebo_tbg

sebo_tbg Sebastian Tarnobrzeg


----------



## STASIO-MOOSE

STASIO-MOOSE ==> Wojciechów Lubelski gdzie kowale konie kują :bash:


----------



## Pomnik

Pomnik - Tomek - Warszawa //witam//


----------



## Martin_W

Marcin - Kraków/Toruń


----------



## jermigo

jermigo Jurek - Kraków/Warszawa/polskie drogi


----------



## jotka65

Jacek, Wrocław
Pozdrawiam


----------



## wektor

Filip, Warszawa, pozdrawiam!


----------



## wloclawianin

*wloclawianin* - Patryk - *Włocławek* - Kuj. - Pomorskie - Jednostka E.


----------



## Conrado

*nodikv*- Konrad, Wrocław
Pozdro


----------



## [email protected]

Bartek, Wrocław, pozdro


----------



## TSZmiel

Rafał- Staszów- szczałeczka:wink2:


----------



## Dzwonsson

Dzwonsson, Maciej - Amsterdam/Vinkeveen - Provincie Noord Holland/Provincie Utrecht (Holandia)
Yo.


----------



## posad

posad - Marek - Wrocław


----------



## mad_PL

mad, Szczecin


----------



## pajakk

pajakk - Warszawa 

pzdr


----------



## ::builder

::builder - Warszawa Ochota oraz Lomza

pozdrawiam


----------



## zbylood

zbylood - pozdrowienia i życzenia pomyślności i dobrego rozwoju dla całej Polski, ale w szczególności mojej rodzinnej Warszawy (ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem Pragi Południe gdzie mieszkam ja, P.Północ gdzie moja rodzina mieszkała między I a II WW i dla Nowolipia gdzie mieszkali pod ruskim zaborem  )


----------



## Mr.JACOB

KUBA-3miasto


----------



## marcin6822

marcin6822 > WIELKOPOLSKA > POZNAŃ


----------



## skansen

He, he, przypadkowo zauważyłem na stronie głównej SSC:

Welcome to our newest member, *wloclawek-inwestycje*. 

Dziwny nick swoją drogą...


----------



## devastator2

devastator2 > WIELKOPOLSKA > POZNAŃ


----------



## Szwagier1921

Szwagier1921------Częstochowa


----------



## Wojtas_BB

Dzień dobry
Wojtas_BB - > Polska -> Śląskie -> Podbeskidzie -> Bielsko-Biała


----------



## Dawidowaty

Dawidowaty -> Kraków -> Mistrzejowice.


----------



## GrimFadango

GrimFadango -> Kielce/Lublin


----------



## Kostek

Już jakiś czas siedzę na skyscrapercity a dopiero teraz zauważyłem ten wątek.. lol

Kostek--->Twierdza Przemyśl--->Zasanie


----------



## roberto-liberte

Robert - Kraków (a konkretnie południowo-zachodnie rubieże) , tymczasowo(?) w Belgii.


----------



## PedrosGastra2

Biała Podlaska


----------



## Shagohad

Łukasz // Polska ----> Malopolska ----> Powiat Oświecim ----> Bulowice


----------



## Kaeshiya

Łoo nawet nie wiedziałem że coś takiego istnieje xD! 

Kaeshiya = Łukasz -----> Warszawa ----> Częstochowa ----> Nadzieja na Wrocław xD!


----------



## BRV

Adrian - BRV 

Katowice


----------



## Marek_Gda

Marek - Polska - Gdańsk(Chełm)


----------



## TBG_Citizen

TBG_Citizen 

Polska --> Podkarpackie --> Tarnobrzeg


----------



## prch

O... Nie przedstawiłem się 

Procho - Elbląg


----------



## artmin

artmin -> Artur -> Szczecin -> centrum -> Farna


----------



## haxman

haxman z Kielc, świętokrzyskie, Polska, Europa


----------



## ml2200

ml2200 = mlody2200
1. Polska
1.1 Lubelskie -> Dęblin
1.2 Pomorskie -> 3ct
1.3 Ogólnie -> spod pociągu ;>


----------



## Brył*W

Brył*W - UE > Polska > Dolny Śląsk > Wrocław > Psie Pole


----------



## mapa

to i ja sie dopisze
-mapa- 
a kierunek - PL - Wroclaw - Krzyki/Srodmiescie


----------



## Morpheius

Hmm... jestem tu już jakiś czas, ale w sumie jeszcze się nie przedstawiłem...

Miłosz -> Polska -> kujawsko-pomorskie -> Toruń oraz Czernikowo


----------



## słodki

Rafał- POLSKA- opolszczyzna-śpi w Ozimku, studiuje w Opolu


----------



## Massiege

Massiege - Maciej. Urodzony w Poznaniu w 84 mieszkajacy od 90 w Paryzu


----------



## Kinio

Kinio - *Bydgoszcz, Kujawsko-Pomorskie*, czasowo Szczecin, Zachodniopomorskie


----------



## michal_OMB

Michał - Ruda Śląska - Górny Śląsk - POLSKA


----------



## gnesener

Ja też chcę...Witam wszystkich!!!
ROBERT ->Bobby ->Polska ->Wielkopolska ->Gniezno(Winiary)


----------



## talouseq

talouseq - Wrocław, Nysa PL; Helsingborg SE ... po roku obecności na SSC witam i ja


----------



## dawid1986

Wrocław woj. Dolnośląskie Polska


----------



## hans_quattro

Witam serdecznie spolecznosc. od niedawna czytelnik i od dzis uczesnik zycia forumowego. na codzien uczestnicze przy budowie drog a scislej przy budowie mostow. Jestem z Bydgoszczy. Operator sprzętu ciężkiego.


----------



## zbylood

zbylood - Warszawa Grochów, przepracowany architekt  od dawna czytelnik, czasami zawzięty dyskutant. Pozdrowienia dla prawie wszystkich :cheers:


----------



## Bastian.

A jam jest z warszawy/warszafki > Ursynów, dokładniej nie podam (względy bezpieczeństwa).


----------



## pilwaw

Bartek - Warszawa. Pochodzę z Piły i interesują mnie wątki na temat tego miasta.
Najczęściej odwiedzam Mazowsze, Wielkopolska, Infrastruktura Kolejowa i drogowa
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## darayavahus

Opole. Forum czytam od dawna, a od pewnego czasu jestem także czynnym forumowiczem. Zainteresowania: moje miasto i Śląsk (Dolny, Opolski i Górny, żeby nie było) przede wszystkim, ale ciekawe inwestycje zawsze przykują moją uwagę. Serdecznie pozdrawiam forumowiczów.


----------



## ilya_

ilya_
okolice wawy, student.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Sorry za zmulenie powitania: Din Sevenn - Bydgoszcz-Fordon. Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Jaźwiec1

Ce moi - Jaźwiec - czytaj Borsuk (to moja natura). Jestem z niezamałej, ale jednak wiochy pod B-B (tak na wschód jak w buzię lał...). Jestem nieprzejednanym oportunistą, zwolennikiem wszelich sporów (oczywiście tych konstruktywnych - nie lubię ludzi, którzy są na nie, bo tak...). Witam i cieszę się, że znalazłem się w tak miłym, międzynarodowym towarzystwie... :lol:


----------



## Meski

Lublin jest moim małym światem gdzie to czuje się najlepiej


----------



## WAGES

slask-usa


----------



## Kaczorm

Łódź, łódzkie.


----------



## marcinem

Witam!
marcinem lub dokładniej Marcin eM, w Łodzi urodzony, 16 lat w Braniewie, potem liceum w Ostródzie, teraz studia w Gdańsku. Kocham Warmię i to moja mała ojczyzna.
Plany - ukończyć budownictwo i archi.


----------



## szpaq

Marcin, Lublin, lat 24, pozdrawiam


----------



## PieEetrek

Piotr - Poznań - Wielkopolskie


----------



## kedziorski

Łukasz vel. Kędziorek - Poznań - Wielkopolska - Poland


----------



## Guest

Hej mam pytanie a jak się można z forum wyrejestrować?


----------



## PiotrRP

*Witam wszystkich*

Witam Piotrek Budy (lubelskie), aktualnie Wrocław, Polska. Nareszcie po 3 latach biernego oglądania dołączam do grona forumowiczów na SSC


----------



## PRS28

Cześć wszystkim.
Paweł - Warszawa - Mazowieckie


----------



## klemo

Choć także już od jakiegoś czasu na forum to dopiero teraz tu wpadłem...
klemo z Silesii - dzielnica Bytom 
Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich


----------



## Cold John

Od lutego na forum ;]
Cold John Staszów woj. Świętokrzyskie 
pozdrawiam..


----------



## aasiek

Czytam od 1,5 roku, na forum od paru tygodni - Aśka - (teraz) Poznań.


----------



## denver78

Zalogowałem się daaawno, ale miałem przerwę ponad 3 lata, teraz mam nadzieję bez przeszkód startuję na nowo  Witam wszystkich!!


----------



## Cracovia

Trochę się spóźniłem  

nick-Cracovia-Miasto-Kraków(do września od 21 Nottingham,UK)-lat 20


----------



## marbytom

Marek z Bytomia lat 23


----------



## muszyn

Michał z Gdańska-Suchanina, lat 17


----------



## aciu

Witam wszystkich!

Na forum od około roku ale dopiero teraz mnie naszło by się zarejestrować 
Sławek 21, Poznań, Grunwald


----------



## tomek1973

Serwus dopisuje sie do spisu ludności tomek1973 z Legnicy


----------



## barcabydgoszcz

ELO,
tu Michu z Bydgoszczy,lat 17


----------



## Pawlo7

Dzień Dobry :lol:
Nazywam się Paweł. (pewnie nikt z Was by się nie domyślił) Mieszkam i tu Was zadziwię- w Krakowie.


----------



## wizardist

Pawlo7 said:


> Dzień Dobry :lol:
> Nazywam się Paweł. (pewnie nikt z Was by się nie domyślił) Mieszkam i tu Was zadziwię- w Krakowie.


Vitaju, ciozka 

I mianie taksama prymicie da vašaha śpisu!!!


----------



## mjarski

Pozdrowienia z Gdańska


----------



## -ernie-

Witam Was!

Na forum od 2 lat. Register przed chwilą 

Mieszkam - Warszawa (Ursus)
Bywam często - Suwałki


----------



## jilted

Witam Wszystkich!

śledzę to forum już od dłuższego czasu i postanowiłem się w końcu zapisać 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## KubaM

KubaM -Poland - Tomaszów Mazowiecki


----------



## Apollin

Apollin - Marcin - Zarejestrowany od roku, działa od tygodnia :lol:
Polska - Kraków - NH oczywiście :cheers:


----------



## hrhrhr

hrhrhr - Bartek - Wrocław


----------



## sirGregor

SIRGREGOR Grzegorz - POZnań Wielkopolska 
zarejestrowany od niedawna,czytujący i przeglądający od dawna


----------



## Michal_SC

Michal_SC Michał. Miejsca zamieszkania Sosnowiec oraz Czeladź (Zagłębie Dąbrowskie)
Czytający forum od dwóch lat.


----------



## mlodyy1985

Witam, Piotrek jeste,, czytam prawie 2 lata, a dzień bez SSC to stracony dzień.


----------



## Mariusz1293

Witam wszystkich! Jestem Mariusz z Gdyni...forum śledzę od prawie dwóch lat i teraz jakoś w końcu założyłem profil ;]
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Juliusz Cezar

witam 
Jestem Juliusz Cezar mieszkam w Chorzowie. Forum czytam od kilku miesięcy. Wcześniej czytałem posty zalinkowane na forum.igol.pl.


----------



## pablo1984

Witam,
Forum podczytuję od pół roku. W końcu postanowiłem się zarejestrować. :colgate: 
Pozdrawiam z Katowic


----------



## Jarosław Synowiec

Świetne fora.
Wielu oddanych pasjonatów w poszczególnych tematach.
Coraz częściej znajduję tutaj nie tylko wiele wartościowych
informacji, ale również inspirację do nowych tematów.


----------



## mix_lks

pablo1984 said:


> Witam,
> Forum podczytuję od pół roku. W końcu postanowiłem się zarejestrować. :colgate:


Ja podobnie. Pozdrawiam z Łomży !


----------



## martusia

Ja przedwczoraj wreszcie postanowiłam napisać mój pierwszy post 
Pozdrowienia z Krakowa!


----------



## eternal_sunshine

Witam i pozdrawiam z miasta Łodzi 
:dance:


----------



## grzegorzm

warszawa - śródmieście płd / mokotów
pozdro


----------



## blackson

Witam wszystkich! Błażej ze Szczecina, zerkam na forum od czasu do czasu.


----------



## Gotard

Jacek - łódź 
Witam z miasta szaro-żółtych domów :lol:


----------



## Pioter Sk.

Witam oficjalnie  Piotrek jestem i w zasadzie to z Radomia. pozdrawiam


----------



## flux control

Witam wszystkich,

Forum śledzę od bardzo dawna, od dzisiaj oficjalnie.


----------



## insideee

Witam i ja.


----------



## Mergo

Witam
Pozdrowienia z Gdyni


----------



## Barciur

Barciur - Atglen - Pensylwania - USA
Pochodzenie: Lublin - Lubelskie - Rzeczpospolita Polska.


----------



## Stylewicz

Wrocław -> Zębice Wrocławskie


----------



## kertoip

KOLUSZKI PĘPEK POLSKI ;]
od kilku lat czytam to forum , dziś mnie coś napadło i założyłem profil:hahaha:


----------



## cinek687

Rawicz wita


----------



## skieRAS

skieRAS - Warszawa Targówek
witam wszystkich


----------



## I*POZNAN

miasto know-how wita


----------



## davidss1

Dawid..Jarosław, Rzeszów..czasem Wrocław i zagranica...


----------



## Legvan

Legvan -


----------



## lateris1

Witam wszystkich. Długo, długo byłem śledczym forum nareszcie oficjalnie. Pozdrawiam w zimowy poranek. Lateris Lublin-Śródmieście.:banana:


----------



## charlie01

Karol vel. charlie01 Rybnik witam, mimo, że już rok tutaj jestem to dopiero dzisiaj się wpisuję. P.S Głosujemy na UPR!!!


----------



## partyzantka

witam wszystkich - Bydgoszcz Szwederowo ;D


----------



## damlaz

hEJ hEJ

Gorzów Wlkp. - Staszica
Szczecin - Pogodno
Poznań - Wilda 

Mój trójkąt życia


----------



## hetmantom

Stargard się zgłasza.


----------



## PiRato

:runaway::runaway::runaway:Legionowo WW (WITA WAS)


----------



## latawiec

Witam wszystkich! Sweet kisses z warszawskiego Tarchomina


----------



## Szymonescu

Szymonescu z Tarnobrzega, czytelnik wielomiesięczny.


----------



## RefereeELK

Ja pomimo kilkuletniej obecności na tym forum nigdy nie przedstawiłem się.

:bash: Mea culpa :bash:

Białystok - na granicy os. Wygoda i Jaroszówka


----------



## suwak

Warszawa Śródmieście Północne wita i pozdrawia.


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia

Mieszko
Gdynia
Zarejestrowałem się po około roku czytania forum drogowego, później zacząłem czytać inne części tego forum  Postanowiłem się więc zarejestrować.


----------



## nexx

Wcześniej tylko czytelnik teraz zmiana  

Warszawa - Stary Mokotów


----------



## olhol

^^ taksamo jak kolega wyszej 
Olhol - Tallinn/Estonia


----------



## rekcza

witam 
na forum trafiłem przypadkiem poszukując informacji o budowie basenu w moim mieście, następnie odkryłem wątki o budowie stadionów, w tej chwili coraz bardziej pochłania mnie fotografia miast, po prostu coś pięknego ( kupuję aparat już postanowione )
pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie 
Zielona Góra


----------



## Ult1me

Ult1me z Kielc.


----------



## BarthezzLodz

BarthezzLodz - Bałuty, Łódź, Polska


----------



## crossfire

Piła
:cheers:
:cheers:
:cheers:


----------



## diodetetor

Witam,
czytam forum od prawie roku, ale również nie zdążyłem się przedstawić. Diodetetor, Rybnik, Nowiny.
Pozdro


----------



## tskhinvali

Witajcie,

kiedyś chętnie tu zagądająca - od dziś użytkowniczka - Karolina - Szczecin


----------



## ZbyBo

Zbyszek - Wrocław


----------



## Osmoza

Witam wszystkich, jestem z Wrocławia. Od 2 lat przeglądam forum, od dzisiaj będę także pisał :cheers:


----------



## askier

Zgierz


----------



## WaniaPOZ

Witam, chyba kazdy zaczyna swoja przygode od przegladania tego forum, zeby w koncu po paru latach sie zarejestrowac. Jestem z Poznania, a miasto interesuje mnie przedewszystkim z perspektywy antropologii miasta, a to ze wzgledu na studia etnologiczne. Ale tak naprawde zainteresowania zataczaja coraz szersze kregi, zapewne ze wzgledu na specyfike antropologii, ktora w obszar swych zainteresowan moze wciagnac prawie wszystko. I tak interesuje mnie historia osadnictwa, urbanistyka, komunikacja itd....

Pozdr
Bartek


----------



## Mysik

Nie widziałem tego wątku 

*Sebastian, 24lata, Jastrzębie Zdrój, śląskie*
_(niedługo Klonowo, kujawsko-pomorskie)_


----------



## Ksenofob

...najpierw odwiedzałem FWP sporadycznie, potem regularnie przeglądałem, później dodałem do ulubionych, teraz się zarejestrowałem.

Warszawa, Praga, Szmulowizna (choć purysta zwróci uwagę, że do Szmulek to brakuje mi 50 metrów).

Jestem historykiem, czyli opisuję świat. A świat to miasto.
Dlatego najpierw odwiedzałem FWP sporadycznie, potem regularnie przeglądałem...



X


----------



## wieszakos

Piotrek z Krakowa, 23 lata


----------



## tomzyl

Tomek, Warszawa, Stare Włochy (na dobrą sprawę młodsze niż Nowe), 21 lat.


----------



## ΙΠСΗ

-strzała Andżela---->
Słupsk (koło trzydziechy) tera! 
<cyk>


----------



## Beck's

Ja zarejesterowałem się po kilku miesiącach przeglądania
Szymon-Kraków, a tak naprawdę jestem z pod Oświęcimia


----------



## lukaszartyszuk

*Łukasz *- Biała Podlaska (woj. lubelskie)

kiedyś tylko czytelnik, teraz od czasu do czasu zrobię fotorelację specjalnie na potrzeby forum


----------



## kruksjz

kruksjz - Jastrzębie Zdrój - Śląsk - Polska


----------



## Greenburger

A dzień dobry!


Przeglądam forum od kilku lat. Chyba dojrzałem, żeby skrobnąć tu jakiegoś posta lub chociaż jakieś zdjęcie wkleić.


Pozdrowienia z Zielonej Góry!


----------



## rasalve

rasalve - Toruń - Thorn - Thorunia - Torunium


----------



## Jaszek

Siemka.

Jaszek/Lublin

Przeglądam forko od dwóch lat.
Pora na pierwszy post.


----------



## jabłko

Dobry!
jabłko - Radomsko - Polska
:cheers:


----------



## zagłębiak1

zagłębiak

już od lutego 2009 na forum, jeszcze mi się nie znudziło


----------



## Eno

Fajne forum. Ucze sie tu pisac po Polsku. Wyjechalem z Polski jak bylem dzieciakiem.


----------



## Cichii

Węgrów - Sokołów Podlaski - Siedlce


----------



## SuperDarling

Tomasz - Gorzów Wielkopolski - lubuskie


----------



## michal a.

Michał- Gorlice


----------



## spooney

spooney -> Bydgoszcz -> Kujawsko-Pomorskie -> Polska


----------



## grzesiu

grzesiu - Chełm - Lubelskie - Polska


----------



## panAeL

panAeL -> Wrocław

czasowo też Toruń i Inowrocław


----------



## Marciniak

Imię tak jak nick na to wskazuje, pochodzenie Lublin, miejsce pobytu Irlandia - Dublin.


----------



## walcz

Paweł - urodziłem się w Pile, mieszkam w Wałczu, obecnie studiuje w Szczecinie


----------



## myma

Jarek
Polska --> Niemcy


----------



## Jonny Quest

Kriss Radomsko---London---Barnet


----------



## HUBI

Hubert -- Warszawa


----------



## cineq78

Marcin - Przeworsk - Podkarpackie


----------



## PolskaUrban

Marcin rodem ze Elbląga ->Warmia/Mazury -> Polska

teraz w Wildeshausen ->Dolna Saksonia ->Niemcy

pozdrowienia


----------



## Maria Idzikowska

jak na pochodzenie z wojskowej rodziny przystało Olsztyn, Kwidzyn, Wałcz, Olsztyn no i obecnie Wałcz  - z zamiłowania i zawodu architekt krajobrazu -


----------



## Szofer

Paweł ---> Kraków


----------



## Vampirius

Jacek -> Rzeszów 
Witam


----------



## adalbert3

Lepiej późno niż wcale 
Wojtek - Lubelskie


----------



## pyro.wroclaw

Paweł - Wrocław - Psie Pole


----------



## Kynareth

Damian 
Polska --> Podkarpackie --> Rzeszów


----------



## bob176

Robert-Śląskie-Gliwice


----------



## Ukassiu18

Mielec.


----------



## maciek55

Maciek, Tychy


----------



## SoryGregory

Grzesiek, Krzeszów nad Sanem, czasami Paris.
Na forum od jakichś 5 lat, niestety jako pasywny.Od dziś postaram się jako bardziej aktywny
Myśle że z mojej strony zobaczycie troche wideorelacji, głównie Podkarpackie, trasa Polska-Francja, Paris oraz Ile De France.


----------



## maarcinek1983

Marcin - Katowice


----------



## KaeS

Sławek, Suwałki


----------



## Laskos

Maciek, Milanówek


----------



## Jastrzab

Nie jestem do końca przekonany, czy to jest wątek powitalny ale witam forumowiczów.
Bartek z Katowic.


----------



## gumibir

Witam.
Szymon z Katowic.


----------



## Kieraz

Witam z Gdyni.


----------



## P-on

Hej Puławy


----------



## konradziu90

Konrad ze Szczecina


----------



## robertras

Robert - Piekary Śl./Bytom


----------



## jarrro2500s

Jarek okolice Skierniewic.


----------



## pawel.w1989

Paweł, Lublin.


----------



## adrian89

Adrian z Kalisza


----------



## kosmo1

Mariusz - Szczecin - Polska


----------



## m3rkury

Witam! Bartek z Warszawy (Młociny).


----------



## boowa

Paweł, Lublin. Witam teraz chociaż na forum już od roku.


----------



## Tom68relo

ich bin zurück  troche sie stesknilem, do uslyszenia!


----------



## poprostubartek

Bartek|Warszawa


----------



## Ronisaiz

Łukasz - Łódź i okolice


----------



## sleptozaur

Andrzej - Katowice


----------



## has20

Szczecin


----------



## Angulo

Marek - Gołkowice koło Jastrzębia Zdroju
Maрек - Голковице у Ястшембя Здрою


----------



## glowas12345

Piotrek-*Lubraniec* niedaleko Włocławka


----------



## tinki

Łukasz - Nysa


----------



## krasnal123

Piotrek - Wrocław


----------



## molako

Marcin - Warszawa z urodzenia, a z zamiłowania 3Miasto.


----------



## snubby

Witam, kolejny Marcin dołącza. Kraków obecnie.


----------



## tosia2

tosia, legnica


----------



## agerius

Krzysztof, węzeł Puławska


----------



## Kostek1982

Paweł, Warszawa: Ochota, Ursynów, pewnie wkrótce Mokotów


----------



## White pilgrim

Witam
Artur z Katowic


----------



## milly_s

Jako , że jest to mój pierwszy post na forum, chciałbym powitać wszystkich użytkowników !

Miłosz - Tomaszów Maz.


----------



## Starver

Starver - Warszawa Ochota (Stara Ochota/Reduta/Szczęśliwice) - Polska


----------



## Jerzy Poniemirski

*L U B L I N*
Pozdrawiam, 
cieszy mnie zwłaszcza fakt, że Lublin jest jednym z lepiej reprezentowanych miast na SSC


----------



## cvana

Hej. Znam forum od lat i w końcu się zapisałam, zachęcona zdjęciami kolegi z wycieczki na budowę 2. linii metra  

Cvana z Warszawy


----------



## miszaw

Misza - Kraków/Kazimierz


----------



## S_Poli

S Poli -> Lublin


----------



## ArtZ

Bydgoszcz (Bromberg), Kujawsko-Pomorskie:cheers:


----------



## roosey

roosey - Warsaw, Służewiec 

Witam serdecznie.


----------



## Helmut_Helmut

Helmut- Lublin, Ponikwoda


----------



## Zapaleniec

Szkoda gadać, tyle postów temu się tu zarejestrowałem a dopiero teraz się wpiszę. 

Zapaleniec - Stegny, Dolny Mokotów, Warszawa


----------



## Ambrozy

Ambrozy - (głównie) Poznań - Rataje, (okazjonalnie) Elbląg - rodzinne miasto.

PS Dopiero co znalazłem ten wątek. hehe 

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich :cheers:


----------



## pawelprokop0

Paweł - Kraków / Opole


----------



## chauffeur

Późno, ale lepiej późno niż wcale 

chauffeur :hi: z Częstochowy


----------



## Bartek_Elblag

Bartek - Głównie Gdańsk/Strzyża, Elbląg - rodzinne miasto 
Witam Serdecznie


----------



## pmmoskwa

Przemek, pozdrowienia z okolic stolicy


----------



## Transhumanista

Kalwaria Zebrzydowska, Małopolska 
Pozdrowienia.
P.s też dopiero teraz znalazłem ten wątek choć mam konto od stycznia, a czytam to forum od dłuższego czasu 
:banana:


----------



## geoexpress

Witam 
Jestem Asia - rodzinne miasto - Mielec, obecnie - Łódź, za niedługo (mam nadzieję) - Rzeszów.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich


----------



## LisuCFH

Witam, trochę późno, ale lepiej późno niz wcale. 

Obecnie Gdańsk, jednak moje rodzinne okolice to okolice Kwidzyna.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## pozko

Po kilku latach obecności jako czytelnik ujawniam się i witam, 
Miasto pochodzenia: Ostrów Wlkp., miejsca zamieszkania - kilka - obecnie na stałe Śrem, Wielkopolska


----------



## EL1908

czesc, pisze z jachtu, tzn z lodzi
w zasadzie zagladam tu aby sie spytac czy byly jakies statystyki, skad, ilu sie zarejestrowalo, jakie miasty czy regiony maja najwiecej forumowiczow


----------



## Luc_SH

Witam  
Jestem Łukasz, a mój stały adres zamieszkania to Chorzów. Cieszy mnie to, że w końcu mogę stać się tą czynną stroną forum. 

Pozdrawiam!


----------



## mishel3

Michał,

Zameldowanie Koluszki,
zamieszkanie Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki,
częste wizyty - Łowicz, Bukowina Tatrzańska, 
praca - Warszawa (część północna raczej).


----------



## Wojtek Misior

Witam...
Wojtek Misior (ponieważ od dłuższego czasu nie lubię się chować za nickami).
Z urodzenia: Ursusiak (z czasów gdy Ursus nie był jeszcze częścią Warszawy).
Z zameldowania: Piastowiak (Piastów k. Warszawy).
z obecnego zamieszkania: "Mysiadlak" /?;]/ (Mysiadło k. Piaseczna).
Z przyszłego zamieszkania: "Urzuciak" /?;]/ (Urzut k. Nadarzyna).
Z zawodowego punktu widzenia: Mazowszanin.
Zawodowo zajmuję się arborystyką (d. "chirurgią drzew"), czyli wszystkim co pozwala jakoś tam egzystować obok siebie ludziom i drzewom (rosnącym głównie w krajobrazie zurbanizowanym, kulturowym zwłaszcza).
Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się uczulić Was na nieprawidłowości jakie dokonują się na drzewach rosnących na terenach inwestycji budowlanych.
Pozdr./ WM


----------



## pieczywo

Cześć, to forum jest od kilku lat kopalnią największej beki w sieci (Czas na śmiech...)
Jednak jako, że tamtejsze posty się nie "liczą" a fajnie by jakoś zaznaczyć swoją obecność - witam


----------



## amatorek

Cześć, witam od dawna czytam forum, dopiero teraz siezarejestrowałem. Najciekawsze tematy jakie czytałem to związane z infrą euro 2012 oraz z szarymi molochami prl'u. Super zdjęcia wstawiają tutejsi userzy


----------



## SEQUIN

Pozdrawiam, Paweł


----------



## Stokrotka76

Witam 

Monika urodzona w Bydgoszczy, zameldowana w Szczecinie


----------



## katomek13

Witam, od dawna bierny, od teraz moze wreszcie czynny uzytkownik forum
Pozdrawiam z krakowa, wroclawia i warszawy


----------



## O.Hansen

Witam.


----------



## walder1

Szukałem i szukałem.
Znalazłem w końcu temat poświecony przywitaniu się.
God is great!!!
( uprzedzając skrzywienie sie na twojej twarzy to była ironia)
Sledze forum od 3 lat, głownie ( w 99%) wątek Warszawski
Po 3 latach stwierdziłem, że muszę się zarejestrować.
Dlaczego? Poziom absurdu, i krety**zmu niektórych wypowiedzi, aż boli.

Co o mnie?
Pasjonat architektury, miasta zrównoważonego godzącego interesy inwestorów i społeczności jako takiej. Uważam, że mniej czesto znaczy więcej, ale nie zawsze.
Wole szarosci i kolory niż czarno białe 'stanowiska', które najczęściej są irracjonalne.
Odpowiadając na pytanie , budowac bardzo wysko czy nisko?
Odpowiedem: w zależności od kontekstu.

NIe bądzmy tutaj psychofanami!


----------



## jacek_73

Zgodnie ze słowiańską prastarą tradycją, rejestrując się na stronie wypada się przywitać z pozostałymi użytkownikami. Zatem *witam wszystkich*.


----------



## smarjusz smolarski

Adam- Szczerców (okolice Bełchatowa) i Warszawa (Bielany).

Wątek znalazłem dopiero teraz choć konto mam ze cztery lata...


----------



## W.P.Smith

W.P.Smith, uznałem, że czas najwyższy awansować z czytelnika na uczestnika forum.:banana:
Łódź, łódzkie, Pabianice, Tuszyn


----------



## Misialik

Witam. Forum czytam odkąd miałem 11 lat, czyli 8 lat. Po tak długim czasie nareszcie się zmusiłem by dołączyć do grona forumowiczów. Więc witam Wszystkich 

Marcin M. 
Wrocław, Ołbin


----------



## jazzyONE

Witam. Czytam forum od tak wielu lat, że już straciłem rachubę. Czas żeby się ujawnić  Pozdrawiam Janusz z Katowic.


----------



## Vascoo

Witam i ja wszystkich - Michał z Wrocławia


----------



## skamil

Po trzech miesiacach od pierwszego wpisu na forum I latach czytania czas sie przywitac. 

Klania sie krakus wychowany na podhalu obecnie a na wygnaniu.


----------



## maszketnik

Witam, po trzeciej rejestracji w końcu trzeba się ujawnić: Irek SBE .


----------



## Juzer Nejm

Witam! Czytam to forum już...hmmm...pierwszy kontakt miałem w listopadzie 2004 roku. Pamiętam, że zobaczyłem nocne zdjęcia Poznania i zadurzyłem się w tym mieście, po dziś dzień. Głównie czytam inwestycje, urbanistykę i zdjęcia a od wczoraj również hydepark. 

Teraz o mnie. Mam 22 lata. Urodziłem się w Węgorzewie, wychowałem się w Ciechanowie a obecnie mieszkam w Paczkowie pod Swarzędzem, który z kolei jest pod Poznaniem 

Pozdrawiam, Michał z Paczkowa.


----------



## mark_m

witam


----------



## dim_wrc

Dzień dobry wieczór. Daniel, Wrocław.


----------



## niego

Dzień dobry, tu Marcin, zamieszkujący w Toruniu, poczuwający się do Nowego Miasta Lubawskiego.


----------



## zloty666

zloty666 - Jelenia Góra - Zabobrze - Polska


----------



## iksiu

*Przywitanie*

Dzień dobry,

Mam na imię Jakub. Mieszkam w Krakowie. 
Forum czytam od kilku lat, i postanowiłem się w końcu zarejestrować.


----------



## Al6061

Krzysztof - Sieradz - Polska - Budownictwo z zamiłowania i z doświadczenia, niestety nie z wykształcenia. Witam i pozdrawiam


----------



## martamarta

Witam, Marta z Warszawy
Z zamiłowania fotograf architektury
Z zawodu inżynier architekt


----------



## miciu92pl

Witam  Lubię fotografię i architekturę,jestem z Warszawy.


----------



## Stanislaw Zmijan

Witam serdecznie,

Tematami budownictwa, infrastruktury i transportu zajmuje się z racji doświadczenia zawodowego oraz pełnienia funkcji Posła na Sejm RP. Obecnie jestem wiceprzewodniczącym Sejmowej Komisji Infrastruktury. Postaram się być jak najbardziej aktywnym i merytorycznym uczestnikiem.


----------



## bartek3156

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów,
Bartek z Warszawy


----------



## krzysiekmat

Łódzkie


----------



## kiviks

Cześć, tu Marcin, Poznań


----------



## ajax56

świętokrzyskie


----------



## Forest998

Witam Wszystkich, 
Marcin z Katowic


----------



## Grants

Grants - Białystok


----------



## Yelram

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
SEBAstian z Poznania


----------



## marineo

Witam Mariusz z Lublina.


----------



## marineo

lubelskie


----------



## adrinek

Siemka Adrian Ząbki


----------



## labusm

Witam wszystkich.
Mirek z woj śląskiego


----------



## WujcioDobraRada

Witam

Obecnie stacjonuję w Poznaniu i chcę jakoś dobić do 10 postów żeby móc relacjonować postęp na budowie Estakady Katowickiej w Poznaniu


----------



## WujcioDobraRada

Witam

Obecnie stacjonuję w Poznaniu i chcę jakoś dobić do 10 postów żeby móc relacjonować postęp na budowie Estakady Katowickiej w Poznaniu 

Edit: Przypadkowo post dodał się 2 razy - proszę o usunięcie.


----------



## Husar

Poznań, wielkopolskie


----------



## Husar

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów
Albert z Poznania


----------



## pasokol

Andrzej, Rzeszów
no to jeszcze 9


----------



## marcin-stw

Podkarpacie- Stalowa Wola, pozdrawiam


----------



## Darole

Wielkopolskie S5


----------



## Darole

Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich


----------



## dominiksoul

mazowieckie, Wołomin. Pozdrawiam!


----------



## dominiksoul

Witam wszystkich


----------



## Janusson

To i ja się przywitam. Zawsze to jeden post bliżej do możliwości postowania zdjęć, których robię dość sporo.


----------



## Janusson

Witam. Pochodzę z lubelskiego, choć na co dzień mieszkam w Irlandii.


----------



## sylvi91

Witam wszystkich ponownie... Często przebywam w internecie, na planecie Ziemia  Ponoć jestem Wolkaninem (tutaj sie dowiedziałem), więc dyskusja ze mną może być trudna, ze względu na barierę językową... jednak tym razem się lepiej postaram. Zobaczymy...


----------



## sylvi91

Witam. Pochodzę z woj. łódzkiego... a od kilku lat mieszkam w Irlandii.


----------



## grzesiek5886

Rzeszów


----------



## dj817

Witam
Antek, Żagań


----------



## trutturu

Witam wszystkich z Jeleniej Góry.


----------



## krabozwierz

Cześć wszystkim, jestem ze Stalowej Woli


----------



## Cygann

Witam szanowne grono koleżanek i kolegów.Paweł Bydgoszcz


----------



## Rzezimierz

Cześć wszystkim - Damian - na stałe Wrocław, ale bywam często w Jaworze


----------



## Rzezimierz

+ drugi post zaraz pod drugim - brakuje mi jednego posta a chciałbym wysłać fotorelację z budowy S3 pod Bolkowem, wybaczcie to faux pas


----------



## qbear

Pozdrawiam Skyscraperowiczów. Kuba z Jeleniej Góry


----------



## pogaduchy

5-10-15
cześć


----------



## trafficpl

Cześć. Pozdrowienia z Bydgoszczy.


----------



## Michał z Wierzbic

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Michał z Poznania.


----------



## trueBalance

Pozdrowienia z Gdańska.Zbieram posty na możliwość wstawiania fajnych wizek i nie tylko .


----------



## bastek85

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.Sebastian z Łodzi.Z pochodzenia małopolanin.


----------



## RoWeRs

Witam, pozdrawiam z Lubonia.


----------



## andrutowy

Pozdrawiam z Warszawy, będę śledził na bieżąco interesujące inwestycje.


----------



## Raitsikka

Spoza Polski nie można?


----------



## Tymcza

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Po kilku miesiącach śledzenia tego forum z ukrycia, postanowiłem zarejestrować się i aktywnie uczestniczyć w życiu tej internetowej społeczności.  A pozdrowienia ślę z Poznania!


----------



## zlockip

Witam serdecznie. Paweł, Gliwice, obecnie Szkocja. 
Od paru miesięcy śledzę forum z ukrycia, teraz mam nadzieję wziąć aktywny udział w dyskusji


----------



## Marsent

Marek Nowy Sącz


----------



## mictlan12

Witam, po wielu latach obserwacji czas nieco popisać i powklejać.
Michał z Ostródy


----------



## Dusiolek

Witojcies pozdro z Bieszczad


----------



## bordzisz

Mazowieckie, Warszawa, pozdrawiam


----------



## casadin

Witam wszystkich


----------



## wd75

Dzień dobry wszystkim. Zaglądałem tu co prawda od 10 lat ale dopiero teraz założyłem profil.


----------



## legiew

również Mazowieckie, Warszawa. 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Jt108

Cześć. Witam wszystkich. Pozdrawiam z Chałubińskiego 8


----------



## hehehehehe

Katowice, od urodzenia.


----------



## Bratproroka

Witam,

Forum czytam od lat, zarejestrowany użytkownik również od jakiegoś już czasu.
Czas na bardziej aktywny udział.

Pozdrawiam z Rzeszowa.

Marcin


----------



## Aga_

Pozdrawiam z Lublina!


----------



## pewienslazak

Jestem Jakub, mieszkam w Mysłowicach chociaż wolałbym w mieście które "gdyby nie gorole byłoby stolicą".


----------



## OdraZoo

Rośnie nam kolejny nowy forumowicz w Grodzie Gryfa :cheers: OREST: Ja wam jeszcze pokażę (gdzie raki zimują) :horse:


----------



## Orjon

Dzień dobry 
Jestem Kacper, obserwuję to forum już jakiś rok, konto założyłem kilka miesięcy temu. Pochodzę z Rawicza w południowo-zachodniej Wielkopolsce i mieszkam kilka km od niego.


----------



## aszczerbik

Mazowieckie


----------



## WM76

Witajcie jestem na forum kilka miesięcy teraz tu trafiłem i się z wami witam.
Wojciech z Krasnegostawu województwo Lubelskie.☺


----------



## kli.mat

Cześć,
Jestem Mateusz. Forum przyglądam się od jakiegoś czasu, wczoraj postanowiłem się zarejestrować. Głównie przyglądam się sprawom krakowskim, ale interesują mnie też wątki dotyczące innych miast. Lubię przeglądać wątki fotograficzne.
Pozdrawiam wsszystkich serdecznie!


----------



## amaroko

Hej. Ryszard. Szczecin


----------



## Milven

Hej, tu Marcin. Starszy kolega z pracy wrzucał sporo dokonań 100 lat planowania, potem zacząłem tu wchodzić dla wieści z infrastruktury kolejowej... Dzień dobry!


----------



## mario666

Cześć,

tu Mariusz, jestem z Olsztyna. Od paru lat związany zawodowo z budownictwem (szczególnie drogowym) i od paru lat przeglądam forum. Dziś przez problem z wyświetlaniem nowych postów postanowiłem się zarejestrować  To chyba znak, żeby zacząć udzielać się na forum!

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ravendark

Witam wszystkich, forum śledzę regularnie od około 2004 i w końcu przyszedł czas na rejestrację.
Pozdrawiam Luka.


----------



## MaiTaiTatino

Witajcie! Forum czytam od kilku lat. Niestety coś się popsuło w ostatnim czasie i nie wdziałem nowych postów. Stwierdziłem że może z poziomu użytkownika forum będzie ok, no i jestem. I jest ok


----------



## Baartek87

Witajcie, ja podobnie jak poprzednik, przeglądam forum od kilku lat jako "niezalogowany", ale przez problemy z czytaniem nowych postów postanowiłem się zalogować.


----------



## greginhere

Hej wam, jestem z kilku miast. Tak trochę mikol, ale przedewszystkim wkręcony w latanie(nie tylko lotnictwo), w sumie zacząłem od A4, także ogólnie co mnie interesuje to oglądam. Teraz forum działa w sumie tylko dla zalogowanych, także po kilku dobrych latach może dorzucę coś od siebie, ponieważ żywo mnie interesują określone rzeczy i staram się obserwować ich postęp dosyć często w realnym życiu. Śledzę SSC od bardzo wczesnego nastolatka. Pozdrawiam społeczność.


----------



## TadeuszBerza71

Dzien dobry,

Jestem wiernym czytelnikiem forum. Zarejestrowałem się wreszcie, bo chcę coś dać od siebie. Jestem związanym z miastem Wrocław. 

Życzę miłego dnia.


----------



## Kilgore23

Witam serdecznie,
Paweł, Lębork.


----------



## Kilgore23

Kilgore23 said:


> Witam serdecznie,
> Paweł Lębork


----------



## ARchiTectURe buff

Cześć wszystkim,
Mam na imię Artur i jestem (już wkrótce z Warszawy), forum przeglądam regularnie od około 5 lat i stwierdziłem, że najwyższy czas zacząć się na nim udzielać.


----------



## Wogy

A i ja się przywitam. Od kilku lat przeglądam forum jednak z racji wykonywanego zawodu jestem w stanie kilka fajnych fotek strzelić.
Aleksander, z zawodu inżynier budownictwa jednak rzuciłem branże i obecnie jestem kierowcą "gruszki" i "czteroośki" na budowach w Warszawie.


----------



## orinek

Witajcie. Jestem Łukasz, taki lokalny społecznik, mam za sobą kilka lokalnych projektów internetowych, które niestety nie przetrwały czasów facebooka i darmowych blogów. Dawniej bydgoski Fordon, aktualnie bydgoskie Błonie.


----------



## paxxi

Cześć! Z tej strony Paweł. Po latach czytania forum postanowiłem zarejestrować się i w miarę możliwości brać czynny udział. Kiedyś Polesie Lubelskie a obecnie warszawska Praga Północ.


----------



## sinusXD

Witam Serdecznie. Pozdrawiam z Warszawy.


----------



## adriano2

Czesc,
Mam na imie Mateusz. Od kilku lat sledze to forum i po dosyc dlugim czasie zdecydowalem sie dolaczyc do spolecznosci.


----------



## suwalska

Dzieñ Dobry. Rafa³ z Warszawy.


----------



## nelko

Cześć wszystkim, mam na imię Patryk i jestem z Wrocławia. Zapraszam na PRIV wrocławian i nie tylko. Chętnie pogadam o WROCKU 🙂


----------



## zima.

Witam , Pochodzê z Wroc³awia a od paru lat mieszkam w ¦widnicy.Pozdrawiam wszystkich


----------



## szyszolewo

Cześć, witam wszystkich na forum. Czytam od dawna, zarejestrowałem się niedawno i postaram się wrzucać informacje z Krakowa i nie tylko. Pozdrawiam.


----------



## svt11

Czesc, jestem z Bulgarii, ale mieszkalem kilka lat jak maly w Polsce. Nie wiem, czy przedstawilem sie w ten forum, dawno sie zarestrejowalem na skyscrapercity. Czy moze ktos polece mi jakis podrecznik polskiej gramatyki? W tym roku sprobowam pojsc do Polski.


----------



## Moderna

Dzień dobry wszystkim użytkownikom Forum Polskich Wieżowców! Mam na imię Kaśka, jestem z Warszawy. Forum śledzę od dobrych kilku lat, jednak dopiero teraz zdecydowałam się zarejestrować. Nie wiem, czy wniosę coś konkretnego do społeczności, bo jestem zaledwie architektoniczną hobbystką (szczególną entuzjastką modernizmu), ale może uda mi się wrzucić jakąś fotkę od czasu do czasu  Pozdrawiam!


----------



## yoyo111

Szczecin - Pomorze Zachodnie - Polska
Akwizgran - Nordrhein-Westfalen (NRW) - Niemcy

pozdrawiam


----------



## yoyo111

Szczecin - Zachodniopomorskie


----------



## simon118

Cześć wszystkim, jestem Szymon i łączę dwa światy - Poznań, gdzie mieszkam aktualnie oraz Katowice gdzie spędziłem większość życia i cały czas jestem często obecny. Forum śledzę od wielu lat, ale chyba nadszedł czas na dorzucenie swoich paru groszy do paru tematów.


----------



## br2048

Witam, Artur z okolic Trójmiasta.


----------



## Wolfiq

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie! Trochę późno ale kiedyś wypada się przywitać. Mieszkam na Śląsku przez większość część roku. I forum poznałem przez osobę która dawno temu została tutaj zbanowana. Więc jest ciekawie. 😉 Sam stworzyłem konto żeby łatwiej mi się czytało jak w wakacje na nowo odkryłem to forum przez Google.


----------



## Prismus

Cześć! Tu Prismus - pochodzę z Dolnego Śląska i obecnie mieszkam we Wrocławiu. Przeglądam Forum od wielu lat, ale dopiero teraz postanowiłem założyć tu konto, by dzielić się swoimi spostrzeżeniami i zdjęciami (głównie z Wrocławia).


----------



## TheDamiX

Cześć, tutaj Damian.
Pochodzę z Będzina a obecnie pracuję i mieszkam w Sosnowcu


----------



## wit75

Wita wit75. Polska północna od Kujaw po Gdańsk


----------



## spiggy

Mieszkam od ponad 10 lat w Szwajcarii. Jestem zakochany w kolejach i mocno kibicuje rozwojowi tego srodka transportu w Polsce


----------



## Fantomas2

Miasto Łódź. Duchem z nad Sekwany.


----------



## Sebol.Posen

P-ń


----------



## korn1992

Korn1992 Wrocław wita i pozdrawia


----------



## Konkubent denatki

Cześć, jestem Tomek, zamieszkały i urodzony w Krakowie. Przeglądam forum od kilku lat, ale dopiero koronawirusowe uziemianie pchnęło mnie do założenia konta.


----------



## tramwaj

Kwikłem srogo 😆 Masz lajka za nicka.


----------



## Netztal

Boland- serio to region w którym mieszkam 50 km od Cape Town, Western Cape. RPA. Przecudowne miejsce w promienu 100km ma ok 200 winnic kilka destylarni brendy, whiski i dziesiatki mikrobrowarów.


----------



## Dżinn

Witam wszystkich, mieszkam w Ostrowie Wielkopolskim i po wielu latach przeglądania forum postanowiłem bardziej aktywnie zaangażować się w prowadzone tutaj dyskusje. Postaram się też dostarczać jak najwięcej informacji, zwłaszcza z Wielkopolski


----------



## vientor

Cześć!

Jestem ze Śląska, mieszkam w Warszawie (Mokotów) po latach przeglądania nadszedł czas żeby zacząć się udzielać


----------



## majkos

Witam
Konto już mam trochę,ale dopiero teraz się z Wami witam  Forum to dobre źródło informacji o trwających budowach itp,więc zaglądam tutaj


----------



## BenQ1991

Witam, forum czytam regularnie od kilku lat, teraz postanowiłem założyć konto.


----------



## Michal von Luebeck

Witam szanownych Forumowiczów.
Powracam po kilku latach... niebytu.


----------



## Lastadian

Szczecin


----------



## Lastadian

Witam użytkowników forum. Jestem ze Szczecina.

Od 13 lat regularnie odwiedzam te forum. Pomimo tego, że jestem że Szczecina i bardzo kibicowałem temu miastu w rozwojowi, to się chyba wypaliłem w optymistycznym spojrzeniu na to co u nas się robi. Widać to także w postawie wielu ludzi i organizacji, których działania nie mają większego wpływu na politykę tego miasta. Dobiła mnie ostatnio sprawa Wojska Polskiego i braku tramwaju.

Przez ostatnie 13 lat osiągnąłem też pewna dojrzałość w myśleniu, że życie jest krótkie i musimy mieszkać tam gdzie jest nam dobrze. Coraz śmielej myślę o wyprowadzce do Poznania. Moim zdaniem jedno z lepszych miast do życia w Polsce.

Na koniec mojego powitania pragnę podziękować wszystkim użytkownikom forum za przekazanie mi niebywałej wiedzy dotyczącej infrastruktury, urbanistyki, architektury


----------



## Maciej_1976

Maciej, Bydgoszcz


----------



## Fantomas2

Łódź


----------



## Fusun

Hej! Witam wszystkich miłośników urbanistyki i architektury! Co prawda instytucja forów dyskusyjnych odchodzi powoli do lamusa, niemniej cieszę się, że istnieją jeszcze takie miejsca w sieci jak Skyscraper City: żywe, prężne, bogate w dyskusje, pełne aktualizacji, także fotograficznych oraz tej specyficznej energii płynącej z zaangażowania ludzi. 

Chętnie się tutaj rozejrzę i, mam nadzieję, zadomowię. ^^
Niedawno przeprowadziłam się do Miasta Królów, tj. Krakowa, rozpoczynam więc nowy etap w moim życiu i swoją obecnością na forum chciałabym ten etap jakby domknąć/podkreślić/zaakcentować. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich! 🐰


----------



## Arekwonski

Witam wszystkich, czytam forum od paru lat lecz niedawno postanowiłem założyć konto i aktywnie uczestniczyć. Kiedyś mieszkałem w Malmö, obecnie Toruń a co będzie czas pokaże.


----------



## abuchajczyk

Hej


----------



## abuchajczyk

Cały Szczecin tut.


----------



## abuchajczyk

Dzieje się tu


----------



## bakus00

Witajcie, od dłuższego czasu przeglądałem forum w tematach budowy dróg w Polsce. Dopiero teraz jednak zdecydowałem się założyć konto


----------



## bakus00

Szczucin, Małopolska


----------



## Go_Szczecin

Witajcie, forum czytam od ponad 10 lat. Mieszkam w Szczecinie


----------



## pjotrek1985

Berlin


----------



## pjotrek1985

Hej! 
W związku z tym ze coś się w końcu przy budowie nowej polskiej ambasady ruszyło, wznawiam aktywność  
Pozdro!

[Architektura] Ambasady i konsulaty Polski

[Architektura] Ambasady i konsulaty Polski


----------



## kdauksz

kdauksz - Praga-Północ - Warszawa - Polska

Niestety (lub na szczęście) przenoszę się do Ursusa w Warszawie. Urodziłem się w Mławie


----------



## Budwicz 81

Dobry wieczór wszystkim. Obserwuję i czytam to forum od 2007 r. Interesuje mnie głównie infrastruktura kolejowa, drogowa, transport publiczny, choć również ciekawi mnie historia i architektura. W związku z tym postanowiłem założyć tu konto. Pochodzę z ziemi sandomierskiej, a urodziłem się w Tarnobrzegu. Natomiast w Warszawie mieszkam od 2008 r.


----------



## piotrek_1

Piotrek Kraków


----------

